# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Enver Hoxha planifikonte ta sulmonte Jugosllavine

## Sami Hyseni

ENVER HOXHA PLANIFIKONTE TA SULMONTE JUGOSLLAVINË

Udhëheqësi komunist i Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxha planifikonte sulm ushtarak ndaj Jugosllavisë pas vdekjes së Josip Broz Titos, shkruan e përditshmja kroate, “Jutarnji List”

Sipas kësaj të përditshme, udhëheqësit komunistë të Shqipërisë, planifikonin, në takimet e tyre të fshehta në fund të viteve 70-të dhe në fillim të 80-tave, operacion ushtarak ndaj Ish SFRJ-së, të quajtur “Shpërthimi”.

Plani ishte, që pas vdekjes se Titos (që, sipas tyre, në Jugosllavi do të fillonin klanet e brendshme për pushtet), me aksion të shpejt të ushtrisë shqiptare ta merrnin Kosovën, por edhe pjesë te Maqedonisë dhe Malit të Zi ku shqiptarët përbënin shumicën e popullsisë.

Kjo është bazuar në arkivat shqiptare dhe ruse, pastaj procesverbaleve te mbledhjeve të Politbiros së Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, si dhe dorëshkrimeve të ministrit të atëhershëm të Mbrojtjes, Veli Lakaj, në tekstin me të ri i ka përmbledhur historiani rus, Artjom Ulunjan, analist për Lëvizje Komuniste te shekullit 20 në Ballkan.

Ulunjan, anëtar i Institutit për histori në Akademinë ruse të Shkencave, në numrin e janarit të revistës akademike “Slavjanovedenje”, ka botuar tekstin “Operacioni i fshehtë ‘Shpërthimi’: Si bëhet gati Enver Hoxhaj për ‘kaosin pas Titos’”.

Edhe pse Ulunjan shkruan se edhe më herët, në mënyrë sporadike dhe jo të plotë (kryesisht në intervista të ish zyrtarëve komunist shqiptar) janë paraqitur informacione për operacion të fshehtë, tash nga burime arkivore është konfirmuar se Enver Hoxha ka qenë i fiksuar me atë se cfarë do të ndodh me Jugosllavinë pas Titos.

Ka qenë i bindur se atje do të ketë luftë të përgjakshme për pushtet ndermjet forcave proruse dhe atyre proamerikane.

Siç thuhet, Hoxha njëkohësisht ka qenë i brengosur për regjimin e tij, por ethshëm ka menduar se si nga tërë kjo situatë të nxjerrë aq sa mundet, sipas mundësive, ta rimarr Kosovën.

Enver Hoxha këtë plan ia kishte besuar udhëheqësve më të besuar të tij në fillim të dhjetorit të vitit 1977. Ky ishte fillimi i përgatitjeve serioze në rast të vdekjes së Titos. Ishin shqyrtuar të gjitha mundësitë për fqinjin e fuqishëm.

Ulunjan thotë se pikërisht Kosova është njëra nga arsyet e mundshme që Shqipëria ishte vendi i vetëm që nuk e nënshkroi aktinin e Samitit të Helsinkit në vitin 1975, me të cilin definoheshin kufijtë e Evropës së Re.

Ulunjan përmend raporton e ministrit shqiptar të Punëve të Brendshme, Kadri Hazbiu nga nëntori i vitit 1977, në të cilin, “për herë të parë dhe të vetme” në një dokument të rëndësishëm të regjimit të Hoxhës përmendet “se Qeveria e Shqipërisë mbështetë bashkimin e të gjithë shqiptarëve”.

“Ne me të gjitha forcat mbështesim kosovarët. Dhe ne jemi për atë që ata të bashkohen me Shqipërinë, sepse kjo do të siguronte unitet kombëtar”, shkruante Hazbiu.

Hoxha theksonte se “nuk duhet kursyer mjetet për Kosovën, sepse herët apo vonë kjo do të shpaguhet në të ardhmen”. Pikërisht për këtë në vitin 1978 në strukturën e CKAPR themeloi Byronë e propagandës ndërkombëtare, të cilën e quajti Byroja për Kosovën.

http://lajmonline.com/sq/Kombetare/E...sllavine-19862

----------


## roni_s

vetem hitleri ka mund ta pushtonte jugoslavine........keto jan vetem poordha.....

----------


## Diella1

Kush i thur keto genjeshtra mor aman, po ne fund te viteve '80 shqiptaret i kishin zorret ngjitur pas barku, cfare Jugosllavie do te sulmonte ai, po te kishte dashur e kishte bere. Ka patur plot 50 vjet kohe e s'dha nje here shenja per nje hap te tille. Ne Shqiperine e asaj kohe, Kosova pothuaj nuk ekzistonte, nuk dinim asgje per te, vetem tani jemi rilidhur e ndihemi nje komb.....Hajt e mbajtshi me shendet Enverin, te gjithe ato qe vdesin per te, e mos na u perseritte kurre me ajo gjeme, per te gjithe ne te tjeret qe e shohim realitetin sic ka qene.....

----------


## xhori

sipas  kesa, na del qe   te ajo tema ,  enveri desh te shiste kosoven  nuk qenka e vertet

----------


## Darius

Keto jane shpifje dhe propagande e paster. Jo vetem qe Enveri ska patur ndonjehere ndermend te sulmonte Jugosllavine se Kosoven vete ja u shiti atyre por nuk kishte as kellqe ushtarakisht ta ndermerrte nje aksion te tille. Plus, per mire ose per keq, asnje shqiptar se ka patur tradite sulmin ndaj vendeve fqinje.

----------


## Albo

Enver Hoxha ne 1946 mbajti nje fjalim pompoz ku thosh: "Ta kthejme Shqiperine ne Republike te Shtate te Jugosllavise!" Kjo ishte menyra e tij per ti treguar Titos dhe komunisteve jugosllave se ne komunistet shqiptare jemi femije te bindur te baba Titos dhe komunisteve jugosllave, te cilet themeluan Partine Komuniste ne Tirane dhe katapultuan Enver Hoxhen ne krye te kesaj Partie.

Kur u prish Titoja me ruset, Enver Hoxha e gjeti veten ne nje pozite te veshtire: i duhej te zgjidhte mes Titos e Stalinit, yugosllaveve dhe ruseve. Zgjodhi anen e ruseve duke denoncuar imperializmin pro-amerikan te Titos. Dhe qe te kuptoni se sa frike e kish Hoxha jugosllavine, duhet te mesoni historine e atyre viteve: per plot 3 dekada, ai vrau e preu edhe njerezit me te afert te pushtetit te tij, pasi dyshonte se keta ishin bashkepuntore te Titos e Jugosllavise qe punonin per ta asgjesuar ate ne Shqiperi. Enver Hoxha e dinte shume mire qe gjithe bashkepuntoret e tij kishin lidhje me komunistet jugosllave, pasi keta komuniste jugosllave formuan Partine Komuniste ne Shqiperi.

Ideja se Enver Hoxha dhe sigurimi i shtetit me Kadri Hazbiun ne krye benin plane per revolta ne Kosove pas vdekjes se Titos, eshte si puna e asaj propagandes komuniste: "Armiqte e ketij populli do te thyejne koken ne kete vend shkemb graniti". Komunistet shqiptare qe prodhonin kete propagande, me sa duket, ngaqe e perseritnin pa pushim, e besonin edhe vete si te vertete. E verteta eshte qe Jugosllavia e Tito e hiqnin qafe Enver Hoxhen kur te donin dhe si te donin. Nuk e bene nje gje te tille pasi nuk u leverdiste qe te ndryshonte status-quo mes shqiptareve ne Ballkan. Nje Shqiperi komuniste dhe e izoluar nga bota ishte nje shtet am inekzistent, qe do te thosh, shqiptaret nen Jugosllavi ngeleshin nen Jugosllavi e nuk kishin mbeshtetjen e Shqiperise. 

Ironia e pretendimeve te tilla eshte se partizanet komuniste shqiptare me ne krye Enver Hoxhen, iu bashkuan ofensives se cetave jugosllave ne Kosove, per t'ua dorezuar Kosoven Titos dhe per te asgjesuar cdo rezistence shqiptare ne Kosove ne perfundimet e Luftes se II Boterore. Ishin partizanet komuniste shqiptare dhe Enver Hoxha qe ia dorezuan Kosoven Titos e Jugosllavise. Ishte minimumi qe Enver Hoxha mund te bente per te deshmuar besnikerine e tij ndaj baba Titos dhe komunisteve jugosllave per ndihmen qe ata i dhane Hoxhes dhe komunisteve shqiptare ne vitet 40 ne Shqiperi. Ironia tjeter eshte se te gjithe ata kosovare qe kalonin kufirin shqiptar per te hyre ne Shqiperi gjate kohes se Hoxhes, ose i ktheheshin mbrapsht Jugosllaveve, ose me keq akoma, Enver Hoxha i mbyllte ne kampet e internimit ne zonen e Myzeqese, ku perfundonin te gjithe kundershtaret e tij politike. Edhe njehere, kjo deshmonte friken e rregjimit te Hoxhes, qe kosovaret qe i shpetonin ndjekjes se rregjimit jugosllav, ne syte e rregjimit te Enver Hoxhes ishin "spiune te UDB-se" dhe "njerez te Titos qe kishin arrdhur me mision te rrezonin Pushtetin Popullore". Me pak fjale, te vrisnin Enver Hoxhen.

Por kjo nuk i pengon komunistet dhe enveristet e LPK-se ne Kosove, qe Sigurimi i Shtetit shqiptar i rekrutronte ne Evropen Perendimore ku kishin shkuar si emigrante, qe te vazhdojne ti ngrejne kultin Enver Hoxhes.

Albo

----------


## PELL-AZGAN

Un jam shum i sigurte qe Enver Hoxha rrithte nga nje familje e paster KINEZE.

----------


## KORCARI 2

> ENVER HOXHA PLANIFIKONTE TA SULMONTE JUGOSLLAVINË
> 
> Udhëheqësi komunist i Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxha planifikonte sulm ushtarak ndaj Jugosllavisë pas vdekjes së Josip Broz Titos, shkruan e përditshmja kroate, Jutarnji List
> 
> Sipas kësaj të përditshme, udhëheqësit komunistë të Shqipërisë, planifikonin, në takimet e tyre të fshehta në fund të viteve 70-të dhe në fillim të 80-tave, operacion ushtarak ndaj Ish SFRJ-së, të quajtur Shpërthimi.
> 
> Plani ishte, që pas vdekjes se Titos (që, sipas tyre, në Jugosllavi do të fillonin klanet e brendshme për pushtet), me aksion të shpejt të ushtrisë shqiptare ta merrnin Kosovën, por edhe pjesë te Maqedonisë dhe Malit të Zi ku shqiptarët përbënin shumicën e popullsisë.
> 
> Kjo është bazuar në arkivat shqiptare dhe ruse, pastaj procesverbaleve te mbledhjeve të Politbiros së Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë, si dhe dorëshkrimeve të ministrit të atëhershëm të Mbrojtjes, Veli Lakaj, në tekstin me të ri i ka përmbledhur historiani rus, Artjom Ulunjan, analist për Lëvizje Komuniste te shekullit 20 në Ballkan.
> ...




Pyeta babait per ushtrine shqiptare asa kohe dhe me tha qe; po cfare ushtrie leshi,ata ha in groshe perdite dhe ne dy vjet ushtri benin qitje me pushke dy here ne vit me nga 3. Fisheke

----------


## Hotlani

Kam lexuar ket lajme vertetë jam befasuar nga ky informacion

----------


## DYDRINAS

Lajm i vjeter per kete forum, per te cilin kemi kaq vite qe kemi diskutuar.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Pyeta babait per ushtrine shqiptare asa kohe dhe me tha qe; po cfare ushtrie leshi,ata ha in groshe perdite dhe ne dy vjet ushtri benin qitje me pushke dy here ne vit me nga 3. Fisheke


Keshtu thoshte dhe im ate ndiese paste ushtri koti me injorante komisare e komandante ..bile njeriu me i skte thoshte ne Brigaden qe ai sherbeu per tre vjet, ishte nje inxhinier elektrik qe rridhte nga familje intelektuale, gjithe te tjeret ishin injorante  nuk flasim per virtute e aftesi ushtarakesh. Shkrime te tilla nuk jane vec gazra me rigon qe te vjen peshtire t'i lexosh. Enveri nuk ishte vec nje moth.. fuc... qe mori me qafe nje komb i cili meritonte me teper ne vitet e ndryshimit te Europes. E mbajti popullin te burgosur saqe akoma nuk i kane ikur kusuret. Ishte nje nxenes shembullor i Josiphit gje te cilen e ruajti deri ne ngordhje.
Demagogjite per nje Kosove shqiptare dhe gangster-lliqe made in China jane nje burde dhe asnje gje me teper . mos e ndyrni forumin me figura te rendomta si Hoxhe Enveri.
Paqe!

----------


## loni-loni

Ky eshte nje lajm plotesisht i VERTETE

                        Ne shqiperine e asaj kohe u sterviten ushtarakisht jo vetem shqiptare nga Kosova por edhe shume intelektuale rezerviste  nga veriu i shqiperise

                        Stervitja ushtarake ashte kryer kryesisht me armatim te lehte dhe afat kohor 3 deri 6 muaj ne zonat e Mulletit dhe Petreles Tirane,,koha stervitore 1 vit para demostratave te studenteve 1982

----------


## murik

Ju qofshi qe besoni akoma perralla te tilla. Shqiperia edhe sikur te donte nuk kishte kurrfare mundesie per tu mbrojtur ne rast se sulmohej dhe jo te sulmonte dike tjeter. Paranoja se do na pushtojne shpuri ne ndertimin e qindra mijra bunkereve e tuneleve gjoja per nje mbrojtje gjithpopullore. Jugosllavia ne na pushtonte jo me arme,por sikur te leshonin buke,sallam,vaj e veze shqiptaret do hidhnin pushken e do rendnin pas bukes.Lufta do ekonomi te zhvilluar,logjistike moderne,infrastrukture,karburant,mjete e moral. Shqiperia asnje nga keto nuk kishte.

----------


## Kreksi

Nuk e  di se ç'ka mendojnë te tjerêt por edhe unë i besoj këtij lajmi që për mua ishte i ditur....

Duhët  te njiheni njëherë me situaten në  botë  në këto  vite  të   trubbellta, ku asnjë  cep i botës nuk ishte i sigurtë, secili pritej të sulmohej nga tjetri. Bashkmi sovjetik sulmoi Afganistanin, lufta civile dhe ndryshimet në Iranë, e  tërë  Azia ishte në  konflikte, pritej vdekja e Titos siç pritej   fundi i botës nga kalendari Maja...
Kroatet mezi se  prisnin të  sulmohej Jugosllavia, poashtu dhe sllovenia dhe lutëshin që  sa  më  parë  të  ndërhyje kushdo qoftë, amerika, italia austria, hungaria, bullgaria  apo  edhe Shqipëria, vetë se  mos te ndërhyje Rusia, më një fjalë, i bënin thirrje Shqipërisë  që ti shpetoje...
Më  kujtohën  ato  diskutime  si sot më  kroatët, që  është e vereta  ne shqiptarve na inkurajonin dhe ishin të  bindur  se pranvera e 81-shës  do përgjakej  përseri aty ku mbeti në pragë  te pranveres së 1945,  të  gjithë  ishim në dijeni  se  do shpertheje,  vetëm se  një gjë nuk dihej; athua  se  se si do përfundoje ?

----------


## Antiproanti

> Enver Hoxha planifikonte ta sulmonte Jugosllavine


Do te ishte vetevrasje per vete Enver Hoxhen dhe per pushtetin e tij...
Eshte e pabesueshme qe E. Hoxha do ta flijonte veten, familjen, pushtetin, partine dhe ideologjine per asgje ose duke perfunduar si martir.
Ne ate kohe dhe deri ne vitet e 90-a nuk ka pase asnje sinjal dhe disponim te vertete te askujt ne Europe, Amerike etj. per nderhyrje ushtarake ne Ballkan. 
E gjithe kjo, edhe nese verteta kishte "plane" te tilla, duhet te kuptohet si propagande politike, jo si ndermarrje reale.

----------


## Norça.li

*
Ani de, qy.
Plani eshte plan. Vendoset ne leter. Mund te zbatohet e mund te mos zbatohet.
Per ate dhe eshte letra. Ajo i duron te gjithat. Por edhe sirtaret kete funksion e kane: t'i ruajne letrat (me plane te llojllojshme).
Plani, pra, ka mundur te ekzistoje. Ama, se sa ka qene i realizueshem eshte ceshtje krejt tjeter.
Mendoj se ende nuk kemi arritur deri ne ate faze ku do t'i analizonim drejte te gjitha deshtimet (madje dhe sukseset, nese ka pasur) si nga ana e shtetit ame, ashtu dhe pjeses tjeter, Kosoves ne vecanti.
Une mendoj se shansi me i mire/volitshem i zgjidhjes se ceshtjes shqiptare ka qe ne pikerisht periudha e LDB-se.
Ajo qe kemi pasur pas saj (e deri me sot) eshte rezultat i deshtimeve/sukseseve te atehershme.

*

----------


## Kreksi

Dhe ne i besonim këtij plani, nuk mê duket  çudi...se  a  duhej te  realiizohej dhe kur  këte nuk e dinim por e  dinim se  do bashkohen shqiptarët  në gadishull, kj na interesonte tjerat koha e vertetoi...duhej të bashkoheshim; ose  me hater  ose  me luftë ! Ardhmerin tonë e lexonim kudo ....çka do thotë se  edhe shpresa  êshtë një lloj lufte, po i humbe shpresat e  humbe edhe luften e  ne nuk e humbem kurrë...!

----------


## Sami Hyseni

DEVIZA E TITISTËVE.: TË NËNSHTROHET SHQIPËRIA-TË ELEMINOHET ENVER HOXHA



   Titoja kurrë nuk e kishte injoruar që rruga e pajtimit të plotë të tij me Hrushovin, kalonte nëpërmes likuidimit të kundërshtarëve të tij shqiptarë.  Këtë dhuratë, Nikita Hrushovi, ishte i predispozuar tja bënte marshallit jugosllav, dhe për të arritur nënshtrimin e udhëheqjes së Tiranës, kishte vënë në përdorim, në pritje të realizimit të një puçi ushtarak, mjetet e presionit ekonomik

                                                                                       Andre Fonten



           Për 50-vjet, titizmi dhe titistet, u perpoqën me të gjitha forcat dhe të gjitha mjetet, ta nënshtronin Shqipërinë, ta eleminonin Enver Hoxhen nga skena politike shqiptare. E filluan këte qysh në kohen e luftës, duke nxitur etjet karrieriste, që tek një pjesë shqiptarësh, kanë qenë dhe janë shumë të zhvilluara. Pavarsisht se shqiptarët sot thonë të kundërtën, pavarsisht se sot shumë shqiptarë besojnë "përrallat" se ai ishte prosllav apo vegel e bindur e titistëve, janë të huajt antikomunistë që e pohojnë një gjë të tillë. Rexh Hiberti, ne librin e tij "Fitorja e hidhur", thotë për sulmet e Stjoniçit, ndaj Enver Hoxhës se ato synonin që:

" Hoxha të qethej sa t`i zvogëloheshin përmasat, kështu që Shqipëria të bëhej një pasuese e bindur e Jugosllavisë". Por titistët dështuan në planet dhe sulmet e tyre. Megjithëse ata e sulmuan vazhdimisht Shqipërinë, nuk e gjunjëzuan dot ate, nuk e bënë dot vegël të bindur të tyre. Megjithëse ata e sulmuan vazhdimisht Enver Hoxhën, nuk e spostuan ate dot nga drejtimi i vendit në vitet e para pas çlirimit. Ndërsa, mbas vitit 1948, titistët, ndoqën ndaj Shqipërisë, rrugën e permbysjes me dhunë të Partisë së Punës. Ata ishin bashkëpjesmarrës në planet e anglo-amerikaneve, për përmbysjen e pushtetit në Shqipëri. Në ndihmë të tyre shërbyen dhe një pjesë shqiptarësh që u arratisën nga Shqiperia si antikomuniste, të cilët pranuan të vihen në shërbim të U.D.B-së, për të rrëzuar  pushtetin shqiptar.  Shumë prej tyre sot priten me nderimet e martireve të demokracisë në Shqipëri dhe u jepen dekorata. Kjo nuk është rastësi, por pjesë e një plani të caktuar dhe të përpunuar mirë. Në vitin 1956, Josip Broz Titoja, në fjalimin e mbajtur në Pulë të Jugosllavisë, bëri thirrje hapur për përmbysjen e Enver Hoxhës. Në vitin 1960, Aleksandër Rankoviçi, shefi i U.D.B-së jugosllave në fjalimin e mbajtur në Sremska-Mitrovica, në praninë edhe të ambasadorit sovjetik, përsëriti thirrjet, për përmbysjen e pushtetit popullor në Shqipëri.  Keto sulme dhe plane, vazhduan dhe me vone per te patur një kulm në vitin 1987, kur Enver Hoxha, tashmë kishte Vdekur. Në vitin 1987, propaganda serbe, qoftë me anë të plenumeve të ish-L.K.J-se, qoftë me anën e shtypit, zhvilloi një fushatë të shfrenuar, kundër Shqipërise. Ajo bënte thirrje që sa më parë, shqiptarët të hidhnin poshtë atë,  të largoheshin nga rruga e tij dhe të pajtoheshin me pikpamjet jugosllave.  Në atë periudhë shqiptarët ua dhanë përgjigjen shovinistëve serbë. Të tërbuar nga ky qëndrim i shqiptarëve, shovinistët serbë kaluan në sulme më të terbuara. Në muajin janar, 1990, me anë të Radio-Titogradit, ata kërcënuan hapur duke thënë: "Ec përpara Sllobodan, po qe nevoja deri ne Tiranë." Dhe në këtë periudhë Shqipëria , me në krye, Ramiz Alinë, ua dha përgjigjen. Nuk do të kalonin, veçse  pak kohë dhe shqiptarët, do ta realizonin që të gjitha porositë e titistëve, ndaj Enver Hoxhës, bile do t`i kapërxenin këto porosi.  Natyrisht me terma të tjera. Që të gjithë, demokratikas, socialistë, republikanë, social-demokratë, demokristianë, zogistë, ballistë, Nacional-Demokratë etj më në fund e realizuan amanetin e Titos;   hodhën poshtë të kaluarën e tyre, hodhën poshtë Enver Hoxhën. Shumë  e hidhur kjo e vërtetë. Megjithatë dhimbja e së vërtetës është gjithmonë më e lehtë se dhimbja e mashtrimit. Ata deklaruan se ai është armiku më i madh i kombit shqiptar. Ata deklaruan se enverizmi është më i rrezikshëm se çdo gjë tjetër për shqiptarët. Ata deklaruan se "Titoja ishte më i mirë se Enver Hoxha, pasi ishte një marksist liberal".

  Në intervistën e botuar në gazetën "Rilindja" te dates 2-Korrik 1994, Ismail Kadareja midis te tjerash flet për pohime  që dëgjohen sot në Shqipëri, si "Skenderbeu kishte bërë gabim që kishte luftuar kundër turqve". Ai e konsideron këtë si mbirje të farës se tradhëtise. Por në Shqiperi, sot nuk degjon dhe lexon vetëm aq sa thotë Kadareja. Në Shqipëri degjon të thuhët dhe të shkruhet se shqiptarët bëne gabim që luftuan në luftën e dytë botërore, kur u ngrit në këmbë gjithë bota antifashiste. Në Shqipëri dëgjon të thuhet se do ishte më mirë që Shqipëria të bëhej Republikë e shtatë e jugosllavisë. Edhe për këtë, pse nuk lejoi që të realizohej plani i Titos dhe shokëve te tij, Enver Hoxha eshte tradhëtar. Megjithatë, as Kadareja, as Qosja, as Agolli, asnjë politikan dhe lider partiak në Shqipëri, këtë nuk e konsideron farë të tradhetisë. Dhe "mirë" e kanë. Nuk mund të merret në mbrojtje "tradhëtari". Për të bërë të vlefëshme suksesin e luftës kundër tij, çdo gjë vlen. Vlen dhe pohimi "së më mirë republike e shtatë e Jugosllavisë së nën Enver Hoxhën".   Gjatë sundimit të Titos, U.D.B-ja jugosllave zhvilloi një luftë të egër për përmbysjen e pushtetit në Shqipëri. Mjafton të permendim faktin se në vitin 1953, në Jugosllavi, shkuan rreth 10-mijë shqiptarë që u arratisën nga Shqipëria si antikomunistë.  Këta të arratisur, shovinistët jugosllavë, u përpoqen t`i organizonin për t`u përdorur si diversantë në Shqipëri. Për realizimin e këtij plani armiqësor u ngarkuan dy veta; gjeneral, Dushan Mugosha dhe koloneli i U.D.B-së jugosllave, Çedo Mijoviç. Një pjesë e këtyre të arratisurve pranuan të vihen në shërbim të jugosllavëve, ndërsa shumica e tyre, megjithëse ishin kundër komunizmit,  nuk pranuan të behen mish për top, për shovinizmin jugosllav. Në librin e botuar me titull "U.D.B-ja dhe shqiptarët në Amerikë", që janë kujtimet e një të arratisuri midis të tjerash thuhet se "Gjeneral Dushan Mugosha e Kolonel Çedo Mijoviç, me shokë, vrapuan në qendra të emigrantëve duke mbajtë fjalime dhe duke dhënë udhëzime, për me u bame gati për çlirim të Shqipërisë.......Mirëpo studentët shqiptarë emigrantë në Beograd, kundërshtuan pa dashte me dijtë çka i priste nga U.D.B-ja.....Kosovarët ishin kundër çdo veprimi kundrejt Shqipërisë. Emigrantat i urrejshin jo vetëm pse kishin ikur prëj Shqipërie, por dhe për sjellje të keqe në popull".  (Fatmir Kosova. U.D.B-ja dhe shqiptaret ne Amerike faqe 23-24). Gjatë sundimit të Titos, në trojet shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi, u vranë apo u masakruan me qindra mijë shqiptarë, që kërkonin të drejta kombëtare për trojet e tyre njësoj si dhe kombet e tjera të Jugosllavisë. Por një gjë është interesante. Në shkrimet gjatë viteve 1990-1994, në shtypin shqiptar, askush prej këtyre "patrioteve", nuk ka shkruar një rresht për këto krime dhe të akuzojë Titon dhe titizmin për ato.  Vetëm për Enver Hoxhën dhe krimet e tij. Bile dhe për shumë krime që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë apo Maqedoni, dhe aty është gjetur dora e tij. Ndërkaq, janë frikacake dhe të pazote të denoncojnë krimet e perbindëshme të titizmit ndaj shqiptarëve, apo planet e tij për asimilimin e tyre. Megjithëse e mbajnë veten për patriote dhe atdhetare dhe gjoja u digjet zemra për fatin e shqiptarëve në ish-Jugosllavi, askush nuk ka marrë mundimin sot në Shqipëri, të botojë dhe t`i kundërvihet referateve famëkeqe të ultra shovinistit serb Vaso Çubrilloviç, që përbënin platformën e titizmit ndaj shqiptarëve dhe kerkesave të tyre kombëtare. Ndërsa "anti kosovari" Enver Hoxha, qysh në vitin 1979, dha urdhër që në të gjithë Shqipërinë, populli të njihej me këtë referat. Referati ishte i plotësuar me një studim të gjërë që sqaronte popullin se si titistët e kishin zbatuar këtë referat. Ai ishte i shoqëruar me sqarimin se ky referat "Ruhet në shtabin e përgjithshëm të ushtrisë jugosllave, dosja 7, kutia 19 dhe trajtohet si material sekret".  Ndërsa "atdhetarët" e sotem,  në muajin maj 1994, bënë një deklarate në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë, ku kërkuan që Enver Hoxha, të gjykohej pas vdekjes dhe të shpallej armik dhe ligjërisht. Eshtë fitorja më e madhe që kanë arritur shovinistët serbo-greke, ndaj shqiptarëve. Pas 50-vjetëve, me anë të shqiptarëve dhe të fshehur pas demokracisë, me në fund e mposhtën enverizmin dhe e eleminuan atë.

KOHA E ULTIMATUMEVE DHE KOHA E FLAMURIT TË BARDHË



Gjer djethinaj,

një fjalë e Jul Çezarit,

i bënte ballë botës.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Shekspir



     Kadareja në vepren e tij kur flet për qëndresën shekullore të shqiptarëve, midis të tjerash, permend ate që quhet historiku i ultimatumeve të të huajve. Deri dje, për Kadarenë dhe vepren e tij, kjo periudhë, është trajtuar si një epokë krenarie dhe heroizmi, për të cilën shqiptarët, gjithmonë duhet të përulen me veneracion. Sot në Shqipëri, kritikët e së kaluarës , këtë histori e konsiderojnë të kotë dhe të pavlefeshme. Sipas tyre, ajo ka dëmtuar dhe i ka penguar shqiptarët të shijojnë dhe të gezojnë jetën e tyre personale, u ka prishur atyre imazhin përballë të mëdhenjëve të Evropës dhe botës. Për ata, kjo është një histori e humbur. I takon Kadaresë, ta rishikojë apo ta mbajë këtë historik në vepren e tij, që në trashëgiminë e popullit ka hyrë si historiku i ultimatumeve ndaj Shqiperisë dhe shqiptarëve të panënshtruar. Sa për ne, do ta mbajmë ate si simbol të krenarisë sonë kombëtare. Këtë historik ai e sjell deri ne vitin 1944. Le ta vazhdojmë ne më poshtë:

1947-Ultimatum i jugosllavëve në formë kërkese për disllokimin e 2-divizioneve shqiptare në zonën e Korçës. Shqipëria megjithëse e cfilitur nga lufta, në emër të gjakut të derdhur, e kthen ate mbrapsht.

1949-Gusht. Ultimatum i grekërve kundër Shqipërise në formë provokacioni. Shqipëria permbledh forcat dhe e hedh poshtë ultimatumin. Agresioni monarko-fashist, sprapset nga ish-partizanët e luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare, pas 9-dite luftimesh. Kufijtë e Shqipërise mbetën të paprekur. 8-djem Shqipërie, i rrëmbeu era e lirisë dhe mbetën në thellësi të Greqisë. Edhe sot atje janë. Dëshmi dhe karakoll i Shqipërise "komuniste" në token greke.

1950-1953-Ultimatum i anglo-amerikanëve në formën e dhjetëra bandave për të rrëzuar pushtetin popullor në Shqipëri. Hedhje poshtë e ultimatumit. Planet e komitetit anglo-amerikan në bashkëpunim me U.D.B-në jugosllave, dështuan. Pas tre vjetësh ata pranuan dështimin.

1960- Ultimatum i sovjetikëve kundër Shqipërisë, për ta gjunjëzuar ate. Shqipëria pranon bllokadën dhe e hedh poshtë ultimatumin. Në emër të lirisë dhe pavarësisë së vendit, Enver Hoxha, detyroi carët e rinj të Kremlinit të largoheshin nga Vlora. Davidi kundër Goliathit. Po bota kishte shumë Goliathe.

1967-Korrik-Ultimatum i kolonelëve grekë kundër Shqipërisë, duke afruar armatën e tyre në kufirin jugor. Komandant i armatës greke, gjenerali Averov, themeluesi i mëvonshëm i Partisë "Demokracia e Re" Pa sukses. Për 20-ditë në Malin e Gjërë hapet një rrugë automobilistike dhe topat e raketat e "vjetra" të Shqipërisë vënë në grykë të shenjestrës Greqinë. Gjithë, Shqipëria ngrihet në këmbë dhe hartuesit e ultimatumit, marrin bishtin në shalë.

  1968-Ultimatum i social-imperialistëve sovjetikë dhe Traktatit të Varshavës,  duke disllokuar në Bullgari, 600-mijë trupa. Dështim i ultimatumit. Shqipëria denoncon Traktatin e Varshavës si traktat fashist, duke dalë juridikisht nga ai.

1975- Ultimatum i kinezëve kundër Shqipërisë, në formën e aleancës ushtarake me titistët jugosllavë. Shqipëria nuk e pranon ultimatumin-kërkesë. Më vonë pas tre vjetësh, përsëritje e ultimatumit në formën e prerjes së mardhënieve dhe ndihmave. Dështim i ultimatumit. Shqipëria nuk e pranon ate.

1981- Ultimatum i jugosllavëve, në formen e kërcënimit duke dërguar 60-mijë ushtarë në Kosovë për të gjunjëzuar Kosovën dhe Shqipërinë. Dështim i ultimatumit. Shqipëria nuk u tremb, ajo u ngrit në këmbë.  Kosova nuk u gjunjëzua, Kosova qëndroi. Djemtë dhe vajzat trimëresha të Kosovës, u kujtuan shqiptarëve se ishte i gjallë heroizmi i Mic Sokolit dhe Selam Musait, i Qemal Stafes dhe Hajdar Dushit.

1990-Janar. Ultimatum i shovinistëve serbo-malazezë nëpërmjet valeve të Radio-Titogradit. "Ec përpara Sllobodan- po qe nevoja deri në Tiranë". Shqipëria e pas Enver Hoxhës, permbledh forcat dhe fuqitë e fundit. Me anë të Ramiz Alisë, u jep pergjigjen  shovinistëve serbo-malazezë. "Nuk tundet Taraboshi nga era - As Taraboshi dhe as tërë Shqipëria". Ultimatumi nuk u pranua.

1991-1994-Periudha e pluralizmit. Armiq nuk ka më. "Tradhëtari" Enver Hoxha, që i shpiku ata, vetë u shpall armiku më i madh i shqiptarëve. Me këtë periudhë, mbyllet dhe kapitulli i historisë së ultimatumeve.    Nuk ka dhe nuk do të ketë më të tilla në të ardhmen e afërt. Nuk ka nevojë. Shqiptarët e sotëm kanë vendosur të mos i kundershtojnë të huajt. Ata janë dorëzuar. Kanë ngritur flamurin e bardhë që e quajnë demokraci dhe kozmopolitizëm. Të huajt tani mund të sillen dhe të bëjnë çfarë të duan me shqiptarët dhe tokat shqiptare. Nuk ka kush i pengon. Vetë shqiptarët, vendin e tyre e kanë quajtur URË. Dhe në urë mund të kalojë kush të dojë. Ura nuk është gjë tjetër veçse mjet kalimi. Ja disa fakte:

Fakti i parë tragjik: Prill 1994-Forcat shoviniste greke hyjnë natën pabesisht në tokën shqiptare dhe në rajonin e Peshkëpisë vrasin disa ushtarë shqiptarë dhe largohen të pashqetësuar për në Greqi. Askush nuk ua mori hakun. Klasa politike shqiptare bëri vetëm një notë proteste dhe asgjë tjetër.

Fakti i dytë tragjik: Prill 1997-Forcat shumëkobeshe zbarkojnë në brigjet e Shqipërisë të ftuar me urgjencë nga klasa politike shqiptare, për të ruajtur rendin dhe qetësinë si dhe për tu shpërndarë bukën politikanëve shqiptarë.









E vërteta historike dhe servilizmi politik



                          KUESTURA MBRETNORE E TIRANES

               N-07140                            Tirane me 25-6- 1943

       Lenda: Enver Hoxha i Halilit dhe Gjylos, lindur ne gjirokaster,1918,   komunist.

                        KUESTURAVE  MBRETNORE

              Gjirokastër-Berat-Dibër-Durrës-Elbasan-Pejë-Korçë-

              Prizren-Shkodër-Vlorë-Prishtinë.

              Komandës së kompanisë Mbrëndëshme të Gjindarmërisë Mbret.

              Komandës së kompanisë së jashtëme të Gjindarmerisë  Mbret.

              Skuadrës politike të Kuesturës Mbretnore-Tiranë

              Skuadrës gjyqësore të Kuesturës Mbretnore-Tiranë e për nj.

               Drejtorisë së P.të Policisë-Tiranë

                                 Në përgjigjen e Qarkoreve të kalueme të kësaj Zyre dhe me lutjet që të dëndësohen shërbimet dhe hetimet për gjetjen e rreshtimin e të sipërpërshkruemit komunist`i rrezikshëm, njoftoj se ky asht i goditur me urdhër rreshtimi të datës 16 te k.m.N-990/A3, i lëshuem nga Prokuroria e Përgjithëshme e Gjyqit te Posaçëm të Shtetit, pse i dënuem me VDEKJE

Kuestori

P. Papalilo









  Sot flitet shumë për tradhëtinë e P.P.SH-së dhe Enver Hoxhës. Shumë njerëz që e mbajnë veten për analistë dhe patriotë, i kanë konsideruar dhe konsiderojnë ata, si tradhëtarë dhe antikombëtarë.  Nëpër shkrime të ndryshme gjatë periudhës 1991-1994,  është thënë me mllef dhe urrejtje se "Enver Hoxha është tradhëtar, ai e shiti Kosovën. Enver Hoxha për hir të komunizmit, tradhëtoi popullin shqiptar. Ai është një antikosovar i tërbuar. Ai ishte spiun i Titos  dhe i sërbëve etj"

       Çfarë argumentesh sillen për këto pohime? A mund të jetë mendimi apo bindja argument? A mund të jetë propaganda partiake dhe shtetërore me gazetë dhe televizion, argument? Le ta analizojmë me qetësi këtë problem të madh, që lidhet jo vetëm me Enver Hoxhën, por me Shqipërinë, sepse ai për 50-vjet ishte udhëheqësi kryesor i Shqipërisë.

     Së pari: Sipas ideologëve dhe analistëve të sotëm të demokracisë shqiptarë, Enver Hoxha e ka shitur Kosovën. Ndërsa gjatë 45-vjetëve që ishte në pushtet, nuk ka mbrojtur asnjëherë, interesat e popullit shqiptar që jeton në trojet e tij në ish-Jugosllavi.

     Së dyti: Gjatë luftës Nacional-çlirimtare, Enver Hoxha e tradhëtoi kauzën e popullit, sepse nuk zgjodhi rrugën e Ballit kombëtar për marrëveshje dhe bashkëpunim me pushtuesit italo-gjermanë, por zgjodhi rrugën e luftës së armatosur. Sipas tyre, ai nuk pranoi ti ndante frytet e luftës me ata që bënë dashuri me fashistët, dhe në këtë çështje paska qënë i frymëzuar nga sllavo-komunistët.

       Së treti: Enver Hoxha nuk ka zbatuar interesat e popullit shqiptar gjatë kohës që ishte në pushtet, por vetëm se çfarë i kanë thënë jugosllavët.

    Përgjithësisht këto janë akuzat që i janë bërë dhe vazhdojnë ti bëhen Enver Hoxhes në periudhën 1990-1994.

       Meqë këta analistë, teoricienë dhe patriotë, kanë folur në këtë mënyrë me të drejtën që u ka dhënë dhe u jep, partia dhe shteti, me të drejtën që u jep qënia në pushtet apo në këtë e atë parti, dhe jo argumenti apo faktet, ne do të përdorim një rrugë tjetër. Do te zbatojmë dhe do ti nënshtrohemi, thënies latine që thotë : "Ma jep argumentin  ta jap të drejtën të flasësh"













SHQIPTARI PËRBALLË SHQIPTARËVE



Armatën e Nishit         O, djemtë e Kosovës

E kishit në shpinë        Nënat, qysh u qanë?

Përballë U.D.B-në         Kur u mori plumbi,

Në zëmër lirinë            Kush u ndodhej pranë?



Amanet baltë e Kosovës

Amanet po të lë djalin

Ma mori plumb' i mizorit

Nëna s'di ku e ka varrin.



   (Fragmente nga një këngë popullore e Shqipërisë së jugut, e kënduar, pas ngjarjeve të 1981-shit, në Kosovë).



        Marrim akuzën e parë: Enver Hoxha sipas patriotëve të 1990-es, e ka shitur Kosovën. .Do tju shtrojmë atyre një pyetje: Meqë sipas tyre, Enver Hoxha na e paska shitur Kosovën, ata si patriotë që janë duhet ti shkojnë çështjes deri në fund dhe ti sqarojnë shqiptarët dhe për një çështje tjetër. Enver Hoxha që e shiti Kosovën, kur e kishte blerë, sa e kishte blerë dhe kush ishte noteri? Keshtu ndihmohet me shume kombi. Perseri me llogjiken e tyre. Meqe Enver Hoxha e shiti Kosoven, meqe Kosova sipas tyre na qenka mall, atehere perse pushtetaret e sotem patriote dhe nacionaliste shqiptare, nuk e blejne perseri ate? Ata te gjithe deklarojne se kane miq te fuqishem dhe shume te pasur si Ameriken, Angline apo Francen etj.

E para: Enver Hoxha, nuk kishte mundesi, qofte me 1944 apo qofte me 1945, as ta shiste dhe as ta blinte Kosoven, siç pretendojne sot njerez qe ose nuk kane lexuar gje nga historia, ose mbajne kete qendrim per interesa pushtetore apo interesa te tjera qe ata i dine me mire. Sepse Enver Hoxha nuk ishte tregetar ne ate kohe, po partizan qe kishte dale malit per te çliruar vendin. Historikisht trojet shqiptare kane qene coptuar nga fuqite e medha europiane dhe boterore per interesa te tyre pragmatiste apo zonash influence. Ja shkurtimisht kronologjia historike e ketij copetimi.

      1978-Kongresi i Berlinit vendosi coptimin e trojeve shqiptare, qe ishin akoma nen sundimin e Perandorise Turke. Flota nderkombetare e fuqive te medha ne brigjet e Ulqinit, u kujdes qe Mali i Zi te merrte pronat qe i ishin falur.

     1913-Konferenca e ambasadoreve ne Londer, vendosi perfundimisht, te lere jashte shtetit te ri shqiptar, gjysmen e trojeve te tij. Komisioni ndekombetar i kufijve u caktua per ekzekutimin e ketij vendimi.

      1919-Konferenca e Versajes la ne fuqi vendimin e Londres. Disa personalitete politike dhe shoqërore shqiptare, coptimin e trojeve shqiptare dhe përkrahjen e Sërbisë e lidhin vetëm me Rusinë. Që Rusia ka qënë aleate e sllavëve të jugut, kjo nuk diskutohet. Por nuk ka qënë vetëm ajo. Këtyre personaliteteve, do tju kujtojmë vetëm nje detaj nga konferenca e Versajës e vitit 1919. Po të lexojnë arkivat e kësaj konference, do të shikojnë se frymëzuesi dhe inspiruesi i krijimit të mbretërisë sërbo-kroato-sllovene, që në 1927, u quajt Jugosllavi, ishte nje francez. Kryeministri i Frances, i quajturi Zhorzh Klemanso, i mbiquajtur Tigri. Eshtë ky Klemanso, që me shaka, Sërbinë e quante "Çakalli i fitoreve tona". Dhe ne kompensim të kësaj, në Beograd, dhe sot e kësaj dite, ekziston nje përmendore që ka këtë epitaf: "Ne e duam Francën, sepse dhe ajo na do ne".

       1945-Konferenca e Jaltes, krijoi harten e re te Europes pas shkaterrimit te fashizmit. Gjysma e trojeve shqiptare, mbeti perseri nen Jugosllavi. Per ata qe e njohin sadopak historine, e dine se Jugosllavine e deri 1990-tes e ndertuan tre fuqite e medha ne Jalte. Emrat e burrave te ketyre tre shteteve jane gjithsesi te njohur. Franklin Delano Ruzvelt-President i Amerikes. Josif Visarionoviç Stalin- Udheheqes i Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe Winston Çurçill-Kryeminister e Britanise se madhe. Ne keto kushte Enver Hoxhes, udheheqes i nje vendi te panjohur ne arenen nderkombetare,te vogel dhe te shkaterruar plotesisht nga lufta, i mbeti vetem nje rruge. Besimi se komunizmi e socializmi do ta zgjidhte kete padrejtesi historike dhe ruajtja e forcimi i pavarsise se Shqiperise ekzistuese. Mosbesimi i Enver Hoxhes, ndaj fuqive Perendimore, per te cilat flitet shume sot, ishte i sakte dhe i bazuar. Kishin qene keto fuqi qe i kishin coptuar trojet shqiptare. Ishin perseri keto fuqi qe mbështetën jugosllavet gjate luftes se dyte boterore. Ata qe e njohin  historine e dine mire nje gje te tille. Por do perpiqemi te freskojme kujtesen e "analisteve" te pluralizmit dhe te sqarojme shqiptaret e thjeshte. Qysh ne muajin qershor 1943, Vinston Çurçilli, vendosi te dergoje prane Titos, nje mision ushtarak, te kryesuar nga nje deputet konservator dhe gjeneral, i quajtur, Fitzroy McLea  Pas raportit te derguar nga misioni ushtarak, ai pa nguruar vendosi ta mbroje deri ne fund Titon dhe te mos u jape asnje perkrahje çetnikeve te Drazha Mihajlloviçit. Ne shenje simbolike te kesaj, vendosi te dergoje prane Titos, djalin e tij, te quajturin, Randolf Çurçill. Le tu bëjmë një pyetje, politikanëve dhe analistëve shqiptarë të sotëm: Si e spiegoni ju zotërinj, një gjë të tillë?. Si e
spiegoni që Anglia antikomuniste, gjatë luftës së dytë botërore në Jugosllavi, u lidh dhe mbështeti, jo antikomunistët, por Ushtrinë Nacional-Çlirimtare jugosllave, që drejtohej nga komunistët?. Ja dhe nje pyetje tjetër: Gjatë luftës së dytë botërore, në Angli, u strehuan një sëre monarkësh dhe qeverish që ikën nga shtete të ndryshme të Evropës. Midis tyre, ishin, qeveria poloneze në mërgim, mbreti i Jugosllavisë, Peter dhe qeveria e tij e kryesuar nga Subashiçi, francezet të kryesuar nga De Goli dhe Mbreti i Shqipërisë Ahmet Zogu. Eshtë nje fakt historik, se të gjitha këto qeveri në mërgim, anglezët i njohen. Me një përjashtim. Ata asnjëherë nuk e njohën, zyrtarisht, mbretin e Shqipërisë, Ahmet Zogun. Si e spiegoni ju zotërinj politikanë një gjë të tillë?  Përsëri, personalitete te ndryshme shqiptare, kur flasin  sot për qëndrimin që ështe mbajtur ndaj shqiptarëve gjatë 45-vjetëve të kaluara, e lidhin këtë me komunizmin si ideologji, veçanerisht me komunizmin rus. Eshtë i padiskutueshem roli i Bashkimit Sovjetik, ne mbrojtjen e Jugosllavisë. Gorbaçovi, në viziten që bëri në Beograd, më 1986, deklaroi se me sërbet kemi të njejtat gene. Por nuk është vetëm kjo. Për 45-vjet me radhë, Jugosllavia ishte e perkedhelura e Amerikës, e Anglisë, e Francës etj. Dhe njerëz të tillë, thonë se Perëndimi, nuk arriti të kuptojë masakrën që bëhej në Kosovë. Pallavra diletantësh politikë dhe servilësh anglo-franko-amerikanë. Evropa Perëndimore dhe Amerika, të gjitha i dinin mirë. C.I.A. amerikane, Dëziem Byroja franceze dhe Inteligjens Servisi anglez, të gjitha i dinin, të gjitha i kuptonin. Ata ishin te informuar në detaje se çfarë shtypje ushtrohej mbi shqiptarët ne ish-Jugosllavi, se çfarë masakre ushtrohej ndaj tyre. Por politika e shteteve që u përkisnin, me ndërgjegje e bënte veshin shurdhër. Për një arësye shumë të thjeshtë, për çdo shqiptar. Qëndrimi i tyre ndaj shqiptarëve ka qëne dhe është një qëndrim racist, përbuzës, përçmues.  Në themel të padrejtësive shekullore ndaj shqiptarëve, nuk qëndron, ideologjia komuniste e lindur ne Gjermani, dhe e triumfuar ne Rusi, siç e trajtojnë politikanë dhe personalitete të ndryshme shqiptare. Përkundrazi, ne themel të kësaj padrejtësie, ka qëndruar dhe qëndron, mentaliteti racist, fyes dhe përbuzës, i të mëdhenjëve te Evropës dhe botës, amerikanë, rusë, francezë apo anglezë. Ky mentalitet, nuk e pranon krenarinë e popujve të vegjël, e vëndeve të vogla.       

     Mosbesimi i Enver Hoxhes, ndaj fuqive të mëdha,  behet me i sakte sot, kur qeveritaret shqiptare, thone se Fuqite e medha e duan Shqiperine dhe e përkrahin çështjen kombëtare të tyre. Dhe sot mbështetja  e tyre ndaj kombit shqiptar, kufizohet deri ne plotesimin e lirive dhe te drejtave qytetare te shqiptareve. Coptimi ne menyre demokratike i trojeve shqiptare ne kater shtete, verteton me se miri, saktesine e mosbesimit te tij  ndaj fuqive Perendimore dhe fallsitetin e dashurise "demokratike" te qeveritareve dhe partiakeve te sotem te Shqiperise.  Kete qendrim te fuqive te medha ndaj trojeve shqiptare, detyrohet ta pohoje, natyrisht per interesa te veta dhe Lidhja e Historianeve te Kosoves, e cila per tu distancuar nga libri i Hakif Bajramit "Tragjedia e Tivarit", midis te tjerash detyrohet te pohoje se "Lypset studjuar nga themeli politika e Anglise ndaj çeshtjes ballkanike dhe shqiptare, per te dale ne perfundim nese ajo ishte perkrahese e bashkimit te Kosoves me Shqiperine. Veç kesaj, zgjidhja e bashkimit te popullit shqiptar dhe trojeve te veta, brenda nje shteti, nuk varej vetem nga konferenca e Bujanit..........veçse nga faktoret e jashtem dhe te brendeshem si dhe raporti i tyre i forcave" (Rilindja 4-Qershor 1994). Kete kumtese e kane nenshkruar nje sere historianesh duke filluar qe nga Zekeria Cana e duke mbaruar tek Tahir Abdyli.  Po keshtu nje prej historianeve me te njohur te Shqiperise, Paskal Milo, pas studimit te arkivave te Moskes, pohon se "....Enver Hoxha, nuk kishte si ta shiste Kosoven dhe sikur te donte. Nga ana tjeter ai as mund ta mbante ose ta merrte ate sepse fuqite e medha sapo e kishin ndertuar Jugosllavine (Jalte 1945) dhe nuk mund te lejonin kurrsesi nje ndarje te re te kufinjeve. Pra te pretendosh sot se ai e ka shitur Kosoven me 1945, eshte nje budallallek" (Rilindja 10-Maj 1994 faqe 6)

       Por  dhe shpresa e tij mbi socializmin si çeles per  zgjidhjen e çeshtjes kombetare, zgjati deri ne 1948-kur ai e pa qarte se shovinistet serbo-kroate, jo vetem qe nuk kishin ndermend te jepnin popullit shqiptar te drejten e vetevendosjes, por perkundrazi, punuan me insistim, per te gllaberuar dhe Shqiperine. Pas kesaj periudhe ai filloi sulmet per demaskimin e klikes titiste, e cila mbrohej ne kete periudhe siç, mbrohet dhe tani nga aleatet perendimore te pushtetareve te tanishem te Shqiperise. Ne kete periudhe çeshtja kombetare shqiptare zuri nje vend te rendesishem, ne propaganden e Shqiperise, ne vepren e shkruar dhe te folur te Enver Hoxhes. Ata qe e njohin sadopak kete propagande, e dine mire nje gje te tille. Aresyeja, perse nuk flasin sot, te thone te verteten, qendron tek urrejtja e tyre ndaj së kaluarës , apo tek frika ndaj te huajve te fuqishem qe bejne ligjin ne Shqiperi. Ne vend te kesaj thone se per 50-vjet, Shqiperia, Kosoven e ka shikuar me syrin e njerkes. Ndersa te tjere, pohojne se teza e tyre mbi tradhetine e Enver Hoxhes, vertetohet me faktin se ai per 50-vjet nuk e ngriti njehere kete çeshtje ne organizmat nderkombetare.

Pak histori teoricieneve tane. Deri ne vitin 1955, Shqiperia nuk ishte anetare e O.K.B-se. Nuk donin te fuqishmit e medhenj, Amerika dhe Anglia, "miqte" e sotem te Shqiperise. Ata, atehere si dhe tani ishin miqte e Jugosllavise. Eksperiencen e saj e quanin veç te tjerash, si nje zgjidhje te shkelqyer te çeshtjes kombetare, pra dhe te shqiptareve. Enver Hoxha nuk kishte besim ne organizmat nderkombetare. Te mos harrojme se ishte periudha e luftes se ftohet. Amerika dhe Anglia, hartuan nje plan te tere, per permbysjen e regjimit ne Shqiperi, me ane te forces. Libri i Nikolas Bethelit "Tradhetia e madhe", eshte nje pjese e vogel e ketij plani. Ekzistonin dy blloqe, dy pakte ushtarake. Ne keto kushte, organizmat nderkombetare, ishin formale, me teper ato ishin perde e te medhenjve. Drejtesia e qendrimit te P.P.SH-së, ndaj efektivitetit te ketyre organizmave, duket dhe sot, kur predikohet me te madhe rendi i ri boteror, dhe paqja e perboteshme. Masakra e Bosnjes mjafton, per te pare formalizmin e ketyre organizmave. Me dhjetra rezoluta te O.K.B-se, jane hedhur ne shporte nga serbet apo kroatet. Ne kushte te tilla Enver Hoxha ndoqi dhe zbatoi nje rruge te drejte, me te drejten qe mund te ndiqej ne ate periudhe. Te ruante dhe te forconte pavarsine e Shqiperise, dhe te mbante gjalle me ane te propagandes shpirtin liridashes te popullit shqiptar ne ish-Jugosllavi. Te shfrytezonte koniukturat qe mund te krijoheshin, per te bere presion mbi titizmin, per tu dhene sa me shume te drejta shqiptareve ne Jugosllavi. Koha i dha te drejte atij.  Sa ishte ai gjalle, Shqiperia kishte nje pavarsi te merituar dhe te padiskutueshme. Politikanet e sotem si forme qeverisje, e quajne diktature. Po per problemin qe po trajtojme, kjo nuk do te thote gje. Diktature nuk do te thote mungese pavarsie dhe sovraniteti. Veç kesaj, ai gjate tere kohes, dha kontributin e tij qe shqiptaret qe jetonin ne ish-Jugosllavi, te fitonin sa me shume te drejta kombetare. Duan apo nuk duan "prokuroret" e sotem te pluralizmit shqiptar, ne mbrojtjen e lirive dhe te drejtave te shqiptareve ne Ish-Jugosllavi, Enver Hoxha,  nuk u paraqit asnjehere komunist. Perballe tyre, edhe ne 1956-ten, edhe ne 1966-ten, edhe ne 1981-shin, foli vetem shqiptari Enver Hoxha.  Le te sjellim per argumentim, disa fakte historike.

         a-Ne vitin 1966, ne pleniumin e Brioneve, duke goditur, klanin serbomadh te Aleksander Rankoviçit, Titoja, u perpoq tja hidhte atij fajet per çdo masaker qe ishte bere mbi shqiptaret. Vete u perpoq te merrte poziten e mikut te shqiptareve. Ne kete periudhe, nepermjet shume shkrimeve, qe u botuan neper gazeta apo u dhane ne radio e televizion, u argumentua fallsiteti i kesaj farse, duke u bere thirrje shqiptareve qe jetonin ne ish-Jugosllavi, te mos binin pre e predikimeve titiste. Dhe ne keto shkrime, perveç te tjerave, njerezit ne Shqiperi, mesuan per here te pare dhe per simbolin e rezistences kosovare, te cilin Enver Hoxha, e quan qysh ne 1967-ten, "shkrimtari patriot kosovar Adem Demaçi". Në vitin 1985, megjithëse akoma në burg, megjithëse vetëm me romanin "Gjarpërinjtë e gjakut", Adem Demaçi, do të futej në enciklopedinë e parë shqiptare, krahas Kadaresë, Budës, Qosjes, Krasniqit, Çetës  e të tjerëve. 

b-Ne 1968-ten ne Shqiperi, u festua me madheshti, 500-vjetori i Vdekjes se Skenderbeut. Ne Shqiperi per kete ngjarje te madhe u ftuan veç te tjerave dhe qindra shqiptare nga diaspora. Asnjeri prej tyre nuk ishte komunist, por te gjithe ishin shqiptare. Midis te ftuarve ishte dhe  Deme Ali Pozhari, nga Kosova, qe banonte ne Turqi. Lidhur me kete vizite, Sinan Hasani, ne librin e tij "Kosova: E verteta dhe mashtrimet", midis te tjerash, e akuzon Enver Hoxhen, qe bashkepunonte me ata qe kishin qene armiq te Jugosllavise. ( Sqarim per lexuesit. Deme Ali Pozhari, ka qene nje nder elementet kryesore qe ju kundervu, nga pozita nacionaliste Jugosllavise Federative) Per kete çeshtje Enver Hoxha, ne shenimet e tij me titull "Sugjerime, shokeve tane ne Kosove", midis te tjerash thote:

"Shoket tane ne Kosove, duhet te kene parasysh se lufta nuk behet vetem. Ata duhet te perpiqen te grumbullojne rreth vehtes, te gjithe elementet, qe urrejne titizmin, pavarsisht nga bindjet e tyre ideologjike qe kane. Veçanerisht ata duhet te punojne shume me te gjithe ata qe

ne Kosove konsiderohen "balliste". Shumica e tyre jane elemente patriote dhe ndryshojne shume nga ballistet qe vepruan ne Shqiperi dhe qe u bene bashkepuntore te fashisteve". (Enver Hoxha. Buletini Numur 3, faqe 13, viti 1979).

      c-Ne 1978-en, ne Shqiperi u festua ne menyre madheshtore, 100-vjetori i Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit. Po per kete çeshtje, titistet jugosllave, reaguan si zakonisht ndaj Shqipërisë dhe P.P.SH-së, me parullat tashme te njohura si "nacionalizem shqiptaromadh".

       d- Me inisiativen e Enver Hoxhes, ne fundin e viteve 1970-te, u shpeshtuan vajtjet dhe ardhjet ne Kosove dhe anasjelltas ne Shqiperi. U shpeshtuan vajtjet e pedagogeve, grupeve artistike dhe kulturore ne Kosove. Gjate kesaj periudhe nga disa njerez, qe sot hiqen demokrate dhe sulmojne të kaluarën u shfaq shqetesimi, se mos kjo hapje do ta demtonte Shqiperine, se mos U.D.B-ja, jugosllave, kishte me shume liri veprimi per te vepruar. Duke i quajtur te pabaza dhe pa themel keto shqetesime Enver Hoxha ne vitin 1979, theksonte: "Shqetesimi i shokeve eshte i pabaze. Ne i dime qellimet e Titos. Qellimi i tij per kete hapje eshte te ndikoje me ane te Kosoves tek ne. Po dhe ne kemi qellimin tone. Te ndihmojme vellezerit tane te mbajne gjalle, shqiptarizmin. Dhe ne do te fitojme. Kosovaret jane gjaku yne." Tre vjet pas ketij konstatimi, koha i dha atij, te drejte  Rinia heroike e Kosoves, e perkrahur nga i gjithe populli, u ngrit ne demostarta dhe kerkoi  Republiken e Kosoves. Duan apo nuk duan "analistet" e sotem shqiptare, me keto ngjarje ne Shqiperi, jetoi gjithe populli shqiptar. Trimat dhe trimereshat kosovare, qe i vune gjoksin armates se Nishit dhe policise serbe, ne Shqiperi u kthyen ne legjende. Per ata, populli shqiptar nga veriu ne jug, ngriti dhe kendoi kenge, te cilat u bene pjese e perhereshme e eposit shqiptar.

Në vitin 1980, në Shqipëri, filloi puna për përgatitjen e Fjalorit të Enciklopedisë shqiptare. Fjalori u botua në vitin 1985, në rreth 1300 faqe. Ja se çfarë thuhet, midis të tjerash në atë fjalor:   " Arritjet e shkencave historike te Kosovës, ....të studiusve të ndryshëm si Ali Hadri, Fehmi Agani, Zef Mirdita, Skënder Rizaj, Zekeria Cana, Shukri Rahimi etj..........................Në fushën e shkencave gjuhësore, punimet e gjuhëtarëve si Idriz Ajeti, Hilmi Agani, Rexhep Ismajli, Besim Bokshi etj.........Arritjet në fushën e shkencave etnografike e folklorike, janë të lidhura me punën e studiusve të njohur si Mark Krasniqi, Anton Çeta, Demush Shala etj.......Fundi i viteve 60-të dhe fillimi i viteve 70-të, vëllime poetike botuan Azem Shkreli, Fahredin Gunga, Din Mehmeti, Besim Bokshi, Ali Podrimja, Muhamet Kërveshi, Qerim Ujkani, Enver Gjergjeku, Azis Islami etj. Ata i pasoi një brez tjetër më i ri poetësh si Agim Vinca, Hasan Hasani, Sabri Hamiti, Jusuf Gërvalla.........Dramën e kanë levruar Ekrem Kryeziu (Epoka para gjyqit), Azem Shkreli, Teki Dervishi etj"....."Në përmbledhjet me tregime......apo romanet si ....."Vdekja më vjen prej syve të tillë", i Rexhep Qosjes etj, trajtohen probleme të jetës shoqërore dhe të historisë së kaluar, lufta për të drejtat kombëtare........".  "Kritika dhe studimet letrare, janë lëvruar nga autorë si Rexhep Qosja, i cili është dhe studjues i njohur i historisë së letërsisë, Ali Aliu, Hasan Mekuli, Vehap Shita, Agim Vinca, Ymer Jaka etj". Ja dhe një pasazh tjetër: "Letërsia shqiptare në Kosovë, hapat e parë i bëri me poezitë shoqërore dhe patriotike të Esat Mekulit, botuar nga mesi i viteve 30-të. Më pas u shfaqën pena të tjera si Mark Krasniqi etj"..........."Veprimtaria e çetave të armatosura, të komanduara, nga Azem e Shote Galica, Idriz Seferi, Mehmet Konjuhi, Ramë Vllasa, Sadik
Rama i Gjurgjevikut, Mulla Agan Kaja, Keri i Sadri Bardhit, vëllezrit Bajçinovci etj...." ( F.E.SH. Faqe 536, 537, 538, 540, 541.Tiranë 1985). Mund të vazhdonim akoma me fakte të tilla, por dhe kaq mjaftojnë për tu thënë pseudopatriotëve dhe pseudopolitikanëve të sotëm, se ata nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse fallsifikatorë të historisë së tyre.

  Lufta dhe rezistenca heroike e popullit shqiptar në Kosovë, veçanërisht, pas viteve 70-të, u bë pjesë e ndërgjegjes kombëtare të çdo shqiptari patriot, pjesë e eposit të tij heroik.

        Ja një kenge, prej dhjetra qe u ngriten  ne Shqiperi ne perkujtim te demostratave te Kosoves te cilat i kane kenduar te gjithe, komuniste dhe qytetare.  Ne vargjet e nje kenge labçe, midis te tjerash thuhet



Armatën e Nishit

E kishit në shpinë

Përballë U.D.B-në

Në zëmër lirinë



Televizori i Shqipërisë, gazetat e Shqipërisë, artikujt e Enver Hoxhës, bënin fjalë, jepnin fakte nga dhuna e përgjakëshme, me të cilën policia dhe ushtria sërbe, shtypën demonstratat. Ishin me dhjetra të vrarë. Prandaj këngëtari anonim popullor nga Jugu i Shqipërisë do ta vazhdonte këngën me vargjet e mëposhtme:



O djemtë e Kosovës,

Nënat, qysh u qanë?

Kur u mori plumbi

Kush u ndodhej pranë?



Por egërsia e shovinizmit, nuk njihte kufij. Ai, jo vetëm që ua vrau djemtë, nënave shqiptare në Kosovë, por shkoi dhe më tej. Ato nuk dinin ku i kishin varret fëmijët e tyre. Me këtë qëndrim mesjetar të egër, u njoh tërë Shqipëria. Por nënat, kishin një ngushëllim. Djemtë e tyre të vrarë, do të ishin diku nëpër dheun e Kosovës, preheshin në baltën shqiptare. Prandaj dhe ai këngëtari popullor i Labërisë, i drejtohet baltës së Kosovës, njësoj siç do ti drejtohej një nënë shqiptare në Prishtinë, në Drenicë, në Ferizaj etj, duke i lënë një amanet që vetëm nënat heroike shqiptare mund ta lënë. Dhe kënga mbaron me vargjet rrënqethëse:



Amanet,  fushë e Kosovës

Amanet,  të ma kesh djalin

Ma mori plumb'i mizorit

Nëna,  s'di ku e ka varrin.





      d-Pas demostratave te Kosoves, siç dihet Jugosllavet, nderprene, programin e shkembimeve kulturore dhe artistike, qe ishte nenshkruar midis Shqiperise dhe Kosoves. Kete jugosllavet e konsideruan, si nje leshim te madh dhe nderhyrje ne punet e brendeshme te Jugosllavise. Me vone ata kerkuan qe programi te nenshkruhej midis qeverise se Shqiperise dhe te jugosllavise. Te ishin jugosllavet ata qe te vendosnin se çfare grupesh apo çfare aktivitetesh do te zhvillonin. Por kjo nuk u pranua. Qeveria shqiptare, nguli këmbë qe programi te nenshkruhej midis Shqiperise dhe Kosoves.

     Teoricieneve te sotem te Shqiperise, natyrisht qe nuk u pelqejne keto argumente, te cilat jane shume domethenese. Por nuk ke çfare ben. Historia nuk behet "me predikime prifterinjsh",  me "receta mjekesh", me "poezi poetesh apo tregime shkrimtaresh"  As "me sikure", as me idealizem. E verteta aq sa ka karakter konkret, po aq ka dhe karakter historik.

  Fallsiteti i predikimeve të politikanëve të sotëm shqiptarë mbi gjoja tradhëtinë e P.K.SH-së dhe Enver Hoxhës dhe pseudopatriotizmi i tyre, bie poshtë, po të ballafaqojmë kushtet ndërkombëtare në të cilat u gjënd Shqipëria e 1944-ës dhe Shqipëria e 1991-shit. P.K.SH-ja erdhi në pushtet, kur sapo kishte mbaruar lufta e dytë botërore, kur Shqipëria nuk njihej fare në arenën ndërkombëtare, kur siç do ta shikojmë më poshtë, ajo ishte lënë rezervë për tu ndarë midis Greqisë dhe Jugosllavisë. Ajo erdhi në pushtet kur harta e Evropës sapo ishte krijuar nga të mëdhenjtë në Konferencën e Jaltës dhe Potsdamit. Kur Jugosllavisë, fuqitë e mëdha jo vetëm që vendosën t'i linin kufijtë që kishte, pra dhe trojet shqiptare, por më tepër e morën atë në kujdestari të veçantë.

Ndërsa, politikanët shqiptarë të pluralizmit, pas 1992-shit, ishin politikanë të një shteti sovran dhe të pavarur në Evropë. Shqipëria e 1992-shit, ishte një vënd me prestigj ndërkombëtar. Ata erdhën në skenën politike të Shqipërisë, kur Jugosllavia filloi të shpërbëhej dhe brënda saj filluan të krijoheshin një varg shtetesh sovrane dhe të pavarura. Ata erdhën në skenën politike kur të mëdhenjtë e botës, filluan të merreshin me rirregullimin e hartës së re të ballkanit. Në këtë proçes politikanët e Shqipërisë, janë aktorë, jo spektatorë. Megjithatë, ata deri më sot, e kanë katandisur çështjen kombëtare të shqiptarëve në ish-Jugosllavi, në çështje të të drejtave të njeriut. Në sytë e tyre dhe me miratimin e tyre, kombi shqiptar u ricoptua në katër shtete, ndërsa ata vazhdojnë të flasin për "tradhëtinë" e së kaluarës për të mbuluar turpin e të sotmes. Në vënd të kërkojnë lirinë kombëtare, kërkojnë të drejtat qytetare. Në vënd të kërkojnë unifikimin kombëtare, predikojnë stabilitetin dhe paqen me çdo kusht, qoftë dhe me sakrifikimin e çështjes kombëtare.



       -Rruga e një kombi drejt unifikimit: Komb gjuhësor, komb shpirtëror dhe së fundi komb politik. (Kongresi i drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, realizoi aktin e parë të unifikimit të kombit shqiptar si komb gjuhësor. Mardhëniet kulturore dhe artistike, shkencore dhe letrare me Kosovën, synonin realizimin e elementit të dytë të unifikimit të kombit si komb shpirtëror.



=vijon=

----------


## Sami Hyseni

ANTIFASHISTI PËRBALLË PUSHTUESIT DHE BASHKËPUNTORËVE TË TIJ



Çben moj Shqiperi, sërmaja,

gjithe kodra, gjithe maja

te shoi topi dhe murtaja

                                                                                    këngë popullore





Vëndi i shqiponjave është liruar nga Vermahti gjerman pa ndihmën e ushtrisë sovjetike, ndërkohë që Jugosllavia pati nevojë për ushtrinë sovjetike për t'i dhënë fund okupacionit gjerman

                                                                                                                        Thomas Shraiber





        Akuza e dyte: Enver Hoxha gjate Luftes Nacional-çlirimtare, tradhetoi, interesat e popullit shqiptar, sepse nuk ndoqi, porosite e Ballit Kombetar, per te bere aleancë me pushtuesit, por ndoqi rrugen e luftes se armatosur per çlirimin e vendit, nga pushtuesit. Kete rruge , teoricienet e sotem te pluralizmit shqiptar, dhe mbeturinat e bashkepuntoreve te fashisteve, e quajne tradheti kombetare, e quajne sllavo-komunizem.  Keto predikime dhe teorizime, zene fill, me intervistat e disa prej krereve te Ballit Kombetar, duke vazhduar me vone me konkluzionet e disa "analisteve", te cilet nga lartesite e viteve 1990-te, filluan te jepnin leksione strategjie dhe taktike, se si duhej vepruar me 1941-shin.  Ish-kreret e Ballit dhe njekohesisht bashkepunetore te fashizmit, ngrene tezen se komunistet shqiptare, u futen ne lufte kunder fashizmit, vetem kur u futen ruset. Le te pranojme per nje çast llogjiken e tyre dhe le te ecim sipas kesaj llogjike. Fillimisht do tu shtrojme atyre nje pyetje: Mire qe Enver Hoxha u fut ne lufte kur u futen ruset, po ju pse nuk u futet ne lufte kur u futen anglo-amerikanet?. Ne dhjetor 1941, aviacioni japonez, sulmoi dhe shkaterroi bazen e fuqishme te amerikaneve ne Perl-Harber. Pas kesaj Franklin Delano Ruzvelti  shpalli gjendjen e luftes me bllokun fashist. Amerika me Angline  nuk ishin komuniste. Lufta e dyte boterore nuk ishte lufte komuniste, por lufte antifashiste. Perse kreret e Ballit nuk u futen ne lufte kur dhe aleatet e tyre ne bindje te njejta ideologjike, u futen dhe moren pjese ne te, por shetisnin kafeneve te Tiranes, nenshkruanin mareveshje me italianet siç ishte protokolli Dalmaco-Kelcyra. Bashkepunuan hapur me gjermanet duke marre pjese ne qeverine kuislinge dhe ne lufte te hapur kunder partizaneve. Logjika kombetare te thote se ne ate kohe, kauzen e popullit e tradhetuan ato grupacione politike qe pranuan bashkepunimin me pushtuesin. Te gjithe te tjeret monarkiste, komuniste, apo jo komuniste, qe luftuan kunder pushtuesit ishin dhe mbeten ne sherbim te kauzes se popullit. Megjithate "analistet" e Shqiperise se sotme me forcen qe u jep pushteti, dhe jo historia e argumenti, vazhdojne  sipas avazit te tyre.  Ndersa te huajt antikomuniste dhe antifashiste thone te kunderten. Ne vepren e tij, "Fitorja e Hidhur", Rexh Hiberti midis te tjerash thote per Ballin kombetar dhe per Lëvizjen Nc-Çl, se "Nacionalistet, humben shanset e tyre, plotesisht sepse nuk e ngriten as gishtin kunder gjermaneve, madje, as ne çastin e fundit, duke i ruajtur forcat, vetem e vetem per veprime kunder partizaneve. Ky ishte nje gjykim i gabueshem, i trishtueshem dhe vdekjeprures nga ana e tyre....  Enver Hoxha, dhe kolegët e tij, kishin gjithashtu një damar të fortë nacionalist, por ata ose të paktën Hoxha, asnjëherë nuk e kishin vënë në dyshim, se u duhej të luftonin me armë në dorë, për çdo gjë që kërkonin. (Rexh HIberti "Fitorja e hidhur" faqe....).  Eshte interesante se ne kete kryqezate, ndaj luftës antifashiste,  jane angazhuar dhe nje pjese politikanesh dhe publicistesh, nga Kosova. Ne shkrimet e tyre, krahas sulmeve ndaj Lëvizjes Nc-Çl,  ata veç te tjerash evidentojne, figura te ndryshme nacionalistesh shqiptare, ne Kosove apo Maqedoni, te cilet gjate luftes se dyte boterore u perpoqen te lidheshin me gjermanet apo italianet, kunder serbeve dhe maqedoneve, per te fituar lirite dhe te drejtat e tyre kombetare. Pavarsisht nga mungesa e largpamësisë mbi perfitimet  nga kjo aleance, ne thelbin e saj keto veprime kane qene te inspiruara nga nje qellim fisnik. Por e pallogjikeshme, cinike dhe dashakeqe eshte paralelja qe heqin dhe perpiqen te heqin keta politikane, me Ballin Kombetar ne Shqiperi. Neqoftese eshte i drejte pohimi se aleanca me bllokun fashist u shfrytezua nga nje pjese e nacionalisteve shqiptare ne Kosove per te fituar dhe per tju kundervene shovinizmit serbo-malazez, eshte i pasakte historikisht dhe i demshem i njejti pohim dhe per bashkepunimin e Ballit kombetar ne Shqiperi me bllokun fashist. Balli kombetar ne Shqiperi, aleancen me gjermanet dhe italianet, nuk e perdori per te fituar te drejtat kombetare, se ato ju moren popullit shqiptar qysh ne 1939-en. Ne te kunderten e perdori, per te ruajtur pasurine dhe floririn e tyre, per te ruajtur te njejtat raporte sociale dhe ne Shqiperine e pas luftes ashtu siç ishin ne Shqiperine e paraluftes. Ndersa si maske perdoren parullen e "Shqiperise etnike". Te quash sot patriotizem luften per te ruajtur qypat e floririt dhe pasurite, siç bejne disa "analiste" dhe publiciste ish-komuniste apo simpatizante te komunizmit, e pakta do te ishte ta vesh veten ne rolin e sherbetorit qe pret ti hedhin ndonje kocke.  Ne ndihme te tyre sot ne Shqiperi, jane rreshtuar dhe nje pjese e atyre qe luftuan ne luften Nacional- Çlirimtare, por qe me vone per kundershtimet ndaj vijes politike te ndjekur ne Shqiperi, perfunduan nëper burgje apo internime. Sot një pjesë prej këtyre elementëve,  jane vene ne rolin e "prokuroreve" te së kaluarës dhe te rektifikimit te luftes antifashiste. Neper intervistat qe japin apo shkrimet qe shkruajne, per te fituar besimin e pushtetit te ri, ata pranojne te hedhin balte jo vetem mbi të kaluarën dhe Enver Hoxhen por dhe mbi veten e tyre. Me qendrimin qe mbajne sot, elemente te tille te kujtojne Cvajgun qe thoshte se "Talieni dhe Barrasi, tradhetojne jo vetem historine dhe shpirtin e Revolucionit, por dhe veten e tyre. ( Cvajg Jozef Fushe faqe 91) Historia asnjehere nuk behet me "sikure" siç kerkon ta beje sot "regjimenti strategeve te demokracise" shqiptare. Ajo ka ligjet e saj, te cilat duhet te respektohen nga kushdo, pavarsisht nga bindjet politike. Megjithate per pak çaste ne do te zbatojme vijen e tyre te sjelljes. Dhe do ta bejme historine e kaluar me "sikur". Çdo te kishte ndodhur sikur "tradhetari Enver Hoxha", te mos kishte luftuar bashke me shoket e tij per çlirimin e Shqiperise, po te degjonte "patriotet e floririt"? Me kete llogjike, Shqiperia ne prag te luftes se dyte boterore, do te rreshtohej ne anen e te humburve. Ne konferencen e paqes qe u mbajt ne Paris ne 1946-en ajo do te gjykohej si bashkepuntore e fashisteve. Fqinjet e saj qe ishin ne anen e fitimtareve, do te ringjallnin me force enderrat e tyre te vjetra qe quhen "Krahina autonome e vorio-Epirit" dhe "Shkodra kryeqytet i vjeter i Malit te Zi". Perseri me llogjiken e politikaneve te "sikureve". Evropa antifashiste, por gjithsesi indiferente ndaj kombit shqiptar, perballe "Shqiperise kuislinge", do te nxirrte nga sirtari nje plan qe i mbeti pa zbatuar qysh me 1919-en, ne konferencen e Versajes. Planin e hartuar dhe te konsultuar me Esat Pashe Toptanin. Për ata që nuk e dinë historinë, apo e kanë harruar atë, ky plan përmbante: Dhenien e Veriut të Shqipërisë, serbeve, të jugut të Shqipërisë, grekerve dhe krijimin e principatës shqiptare ne rajonin e Shqipërisë së mesme, në krye të së cilës do të ishte Esat Pashë Toptani. Me llogjikën e politikanëve të "sikurit", nëqoftëse në Kosovë nuk do të kishte gjetur mbështetje lufta antifashiste , atëhere ajo që sot quhet tragjedi e Kosovës, do të ishte 100-fish më e madhe. Kjo nuk është shpikje e jona. kjo është llogjika e dokumenteve të luftës së Dytë Botërore. Konferenca e Potsdamit 1945, mori vendimet përfundimtare për rregullimin e hartës së Evropës. Figurat ishin po ato të Konferencës së jaltës; Çurçill, Stalin dhe në vënd të Ruzveltit që kishte vdekur, mori pjesë Trumani. Një ndër vendimet e Kësaj Konference, ishte e drejta që u jepej shteteve fituese të Evropës Lindore dhe Qëndrore, për deportimin e pakicave kombëtare, që kishin marrë pjesë aktivisht në anën e bllokut fashist. Henri Bogdani, na e jep të plotë këtë tabllo. Ja se çfarë thotë ai: "Në konferencën e Potsdamit, u diskutua, për mundësinë e shpërnguljes së popullsisë së një race tjetër...Viktimat e këtyre transferimeve të popullsisë, u bënë kryesisht, gjermanët, hungarezët dhe polonezët. Gjermanët e Prusisë Lindore dhe rajonet e kaluara nën sovranitetin e Polonisë, u shpërngulën në mënyrë brutale gjatë dimrit të 1845-1946, drejt Gjermanisë. Qeveria çekosllovake, përdori mundësinë që asaj i ishte ofruar nga Aleatëtdhe që ndërkaq ishte konform me programin e Kosicës. Nga muaji maj deri në gusht 1845, rreth 800-mijë gjermanë, u shpërngulën drejt Austrisë, pastaj pas Konferencës së Potsdamit, 2-milion e gjysëm gjermanë, u erdhi radha për shpenguljen e tyre në kushte tepër të vështira. U autorizuan të qëndronin rreth 155-mijë gjermanë antinazistë, ose të konsideruar të tillë. Shtetet e tjera danubiane, shpërngulën gjithashtu, gjermanët që jetonin prej shekujsh në teritoret e tyre........Sa për gjermanët e Jugosllavisë, fati i tyre ishte sigurisht më tragjik; nga 450-mijë që ishin akoma në Jugosllavi në 1945, rreth 140 deri në 260-mijë sipas burimeve u masakruan gjatë transferimit, të tjerët, me shumë vështirësi arritën në Austri....

.........Të vetmet minoritete nacionale, që nuk u prekën nga transferimet  masive të popullsisë, ishin shqiptarët dhe bullgaro-maqedonët e Jugosllavisë.(Henri Bogdan. Histoire des Pays de l'Est, faqe 391-392).

Ne ndihme te aresyetimit tone, jane dhe mjaft dokumente te anglo-amerikaneve te luftes se dyte boterore.  Gjate luftes se dyte boterore, ekziston dhe nje dokument i hartuar nga nje amerikan, i cili u be objekt studimi dhe shqyrtimi nga zyrat angleze dhe amerikane. Ja ç`thuhet midis te tjerash ne leterkembimin e funksionarit te Forin Ofisit, Boksholl, me kolegun e tij Laskei :i ngrysur: Forin Ofisi është Ministria e puneve të jashtme të Anglisë- shenimi ynë)

"Megjithese rekomandimet e bera nga autori i ketij raporti, nuk jane teresisht paralel, me politiken e percaktuar nga F.O., mendoj se ju do te jeni dakord me shumicen e gjerave, qe thuhen se jane ne nje vije me rekomandimet tona......Qellimi i amerikaneve -nenvizon Boksholli-eshte te ndaje tosket me geget, dhe evntualisht te organizohet nje plebishit, nen mbikqyrjen aleate" (A.I.H. Dokumente angleze. Leter e Bokshollit derguar Laskeit 15-tetor 1944. F.O. 371/43554.P.R.O). Pra as me shume e as me pak, aleatet qysh ne kohe te luftes, benin plane, jo qysh tja bashkonin Kosoven me Shqiperine, po si te ndanin dhe vete Shqiperine. Për saktësinë dhe ekzistencën e këtij plani bën fjalë dhe autori anglez Jon Halliday, në librin e tij "Shqiptari Dinak". Në këtë libër për problemin e mësipërm, autori thotë: ".....Akoma më ogurzezë, është përkrahja e hapur e anglezëve, ndaj një plani, të përpiluar nga SH.B.A-të, në muajin Gusht 1944, për ta ndarë Shqipërinë më dysh dhe për të pushtuar një pjesë të saj.......Plani i amerikanëve thotë: Sazani të merret nenjëherë, nga Aleatët dhe sa më shpejt të dërgohen në Tiranë dhe Durrës, 5000 forca amerikane.....(Jon Halliday. Shqiptari Dinak, faqe 114-115).

        P.K.SH-ja dhe levizja Nacional-çlirimtare,  nuk e lejuan nje plan te tille. Ata e kuptuan situatën dhe e rreshtuan Shqipërinë në radhët e koalicionit antifashist. Prandaj me të drejtë analisti dhe historiani francez, Henri Bogdan thekson se "Çlirimi i Shqipërisë, kishte qënë vetëm vepër e partizanëve shqiptarë, që shpesh kishin përfituar nga livrimet e armëve dhe materialet e furnizuara nga anglo-amerikanët....Ishte kjo një situatë krejtësisht origjinale në Evropën Lindore dhe pasojat do të ishin të rëndësishme për evolucionin politik të mëtejshëm....(Henry Bogdan. Histoire des Pays de l'Est. faqe 403).

      Per te sqaruar me mire njerezit e mashtruar nga propaganda e "patrioteve" te pluralizmit, le te qendrojme me gjate ne nje problem tjeter, qe verteton me shume se çdo gje tjeter, mençurine dhe atdhetarizmin e drejtuesve të Luftës Nacional-Çlirimtare. Siç dihet gjate dhe ne prag te mbarimit te Luftes se Dyte Boterore, nga tre fuqite e medha qe perbenin boshtin antifashist Amerike, Angli dhe Bashkim Sovjetik, u zhvilluan nje sere konferencash per regullimin e Evropes pas perfundimit te luftes. Ne histori keto konferenca njihen me emra te
tille si : Konferenca e Teheranit, Konferenca e Jaltes dhe Konferenca e Potsdamit. Ne keto konferenca, fatet e mjaft shteteve dhe popujve, ishin vetem gure shahu. Ja disa episode nga prapaskena e ketyre konferencave: Qysh ne konferencen e Teheranit, Anglia kerkonte qe Greqia te mbetej ne influencen angleze. Ne 5-Maj 1944, ministri i Jashtem i Anglise Antoni Iden ne takimin qe pati me ambasadorin sovjetik ne Londer Gusev i thote midis te tjerash se  "Na lini dore te lire ne Greqi, qe ne tju leme te lire ne Rumani" (Historia e Luftes se Ftohet. Andre Fonten faqe 244). Pazari u perfundua. Anglise ju la dore e lire ne Greqi. Pasoje e kesaj nuk eshte vetem deshtimi dhe shkaterrimi i levizjes partizane greke te quajtur ELLAS, por rruga qe u ndoq per kete.Ja nje shembull. Ne 3-dhjetor 1944, e majta greke organizoi nje manifestim ne qender te Athines, qe ne histori njihet me emrin "E diela e pergjakeshme". Policia mbreterore e perkrahur nga forcat angleze te komanduara nga gjeneral Skobie, qelloi mbi demostruesit. Gjate 33-diteve u zhvillua nje lufte e pergjakeshme, midis forcave te ELLAS-it dhe forcave mbreterore. Ne fund fituan forcat mbreterore te ndihmuara nga anglezet. Kush kerkon ta perjetoje artistikisht kete masaker, le te lexoje librin "Mehallat e botes" te poetit te madh grek Janis Ricos. Ja dhe origjinali i kesaj prapaskene. Kujtimet e Vinston Çurçillit. Ne keto kujtime midis te tjerash thuhet per seancat e konferences se Jaltes:

"Regullojme çeshtjet tona me Ballkanin. Ushtrite tuaja ndodhen ne Rumani dhe ne Bullgari. Ne kemi interesa, misione dhe agjente ne keto vende. Evitojme ndeshjen mes nesh per çeshtje qe nuk ja vlejne: Persa i perket Britanise se madhe dhe Rusise, çfare do te thoshit ju per nje dominim 90% ne Greqi per ne dhe 10% per ju dhe per nje barazim 50% me 50% ne Jugosllavi? Gjate perkthimit te fjaleve te mija, une shkruaja mbi nje gjysem flete leter: Rumania: Rusia 90%, te tjeret 10%. Greqia: Britania e madhe ne akord me Ameriken 90%, Rusia 10%. Jugosllavia 50% me 50%. Hungaria: 50% me 50%. Bullgaria: 75% per Rusine dhe 25% per te tjeret. Une e shtyva letren para Stalinit, nderkaq qe perkthimi ishte bere. Pati nje ndalese te vogel. Pastaj mori kalemin e tij blu dhe hoqi nje vije te trashe ne shenje aprovimi. ......(Çurçill Kujtime Vellimi i pare faqe 235).

Tablloja e mesipërme, natyrisht është e shkurtër. Megjithatë, ajo flet qartë. Ajo tregon se sa largepames dhe të  matur, u treguan udhëheqësit e Luftës Nc-Çlirimtare gjate Luftes se dyte boterore. Perballe ketyre prapaskenave te konferencave te te medhenjeve, te cilat, ne ate kohe ata nuk i dinin dhe nuk mund ti dinin, me zgjuaresi dhe mençuri politikani dhe trimeri atdhetari, ata ndoqen rrugen me te sakte dhe me te drejte. Vetem me forcen e armeve dhe te luftes, vetem me forcen e fitimtarit, mund  ti siguronin Shqiperise lirine dhe pavarsine, e cila ne planet e te huajve ishte lene si plaçke tregu.

       Te gjitha ato qe thuhen per tradhetine e Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare dhe të Enver Hoxhes, kane tjeter qellim. Nuk eshte fjala thjesht tek Enver Hoxha dhe Lufta NC-ÇL. Problemi eshte me kompleks dhe me tragjik. Sot kombi shqiptar ndodhet ne nje pozite dramatike. Atij i duhet te zgjedhe rrugen per te fituar te drejtat kombetare. Qeveritaret dhe partiaket qe ka sot, jane te pazote te ndjekin rrugen e vetme te shpetimit nga coptimi; rezistencen aktive. Prandaj duhet etiketuar si tradhetar Enver Hoxha, qe bashke me te te hidhet poshte dhe vija e tij e fitores mbi pushtuesin. Jo rastesisht ata qe etiketojne tradhetarin nuk ngurojne te botojne dhe te ribotojne dekalogun e Ballit Kombetar, nuk eshte rastesi qe ata sot kane zgjedhur si rruge te zgjidhjes se çeshtjes kombetare, rrugen e Ballit kombetar. Vete te rrine dhe te tjeret tua sjellin lirine ne pjate. Balli kombetar deshtoi ne rrugen qe ndoqi 50-vjet me pare. Deshtimi i tij e shpetoi Shqiperine nga fshirja ne harten e botes. Po sot? Nuk dihet. Deri tani vija e kafeneve dhe monedhave te floririt i jep tonin jetes politike te kombit shqiptar.



NACIONALISTI I VESHUR ME KOSTUMIN E KOMUNISTIT



Ku je nisur dhe do vesh             Po ti car dhe mbretër spyete

Këtë vjeshtë, shoku Enver         Spyete, për topat hatà

Rruga për Moskë është e keqe  Shtyve portën e mesjetës

Bie shi, ngrica të ther                Hyre brënda në kala



                                                                                                        Kenge popullore





       Hoxha ishte para se gjithash nje nacionalist shqiptar

                                                                             Jon Halliday





     Shqipëria është i vetmi vënd i Evropës Lindore ku ndjenja nacionale ështe shprehur nëpërmjet stalinizmit

                                                                                   Zhan Bertolino





      Se treti:    Sipas "analisteve te sotem", ai ja shiti pavarsine e vendit, komunizmit. Kjo eshte llogjika e tyre. Po argumentet e tyre cilat jane? Ata nuk japin argumente. Ata jane te bindur se keshtu eshte. Si shembull global te marrin Shqiperine e sotme te shkaterruar dhe te thone :"Ja Shqiperia e Enver Hoxhes". Shqiperia e sotme, lypese dhe e shkaterruar, nuk eshte Shqiperia e tij. Kush e beri te tille me nje skenar te perpunuar, do flasim me gjate ne nje kapitull tjeter. Tani do te mjaftohemi te themi se Shqiperia e Enver Hoxhes, i ngjante ne menyre figurative nje njeriu qe vertet nuk ka shume pasuri, qe vertete nuk ka shume rroba, por ato qe i ka, i ka te pastra dhe eshte shume dinjitoz ne karakterin e tij. Ndersa per çeshtjen qe po trajtojme do te perdorim vetem argumentet. Eshte e vertete se Enver Hoxha besonte ne komunizem, eshte e vertete se ai luftoi per ta mbrojtur komunizmin si doktrine. Megjithate kjo nuk ishte ndonje herezi dhe nuk eshte baraz me tradheti. "Patrioteve", tane do tu kujtojme se dhe Romen Rolani, Bertold Brehti, Anatol Fransi, Frederik Zholio Kyri, Iv Montani, Federiko Garcia Lorka, Pablo Neruda, Pol Elyari etj etj figura te shquara te artit dhe kultures boterore, kane besuar ne komunizem. Eshte e vertete se ai kete doktrine dhe ideologji e zbatoi ne praktiken e Shqiperise. Eshte perseri e vertete, se pas viteve 1965-ne zbatimin e kesaj teorie u vune re gabime te medha qe renduan nivelin e jeteses se popullit shqiptar. Eshte perseri e vertete se ne zbatimin ne praktike, ndaj mjaft njerezve, u vune re shkelje te medha te lirive dhe te drejtave te njeriut. Eshte perseri e vertete se ketu pergjegjesine e ka dhe e mban me shume Enver Hoxha se ai ishte udheheqesi kryesor i Shqiperise. Dhe eshte nje gje normale qe vepren e Enver Hoxhes ne keto çeshtje tja nenshtrosh kritikes per te bere me shume se ai. Por eshte anormale, qe duke u nisur nga gabimet qe u vune re ne zbatimin e Socializmit ne Shqiperi, apriori te nxjerresh konkluzione se Enver Hoxha gjate kohes qe ishte ne pushtet, nuk punoi per te mbrojtur interesat e popullit dhe te vendit qe udhehiqte. Me kete, pohim, tregon ose naivitetin per te mos kuptuar Enverizmin si komunizem dhe Enverizmin si shqiptarizem, ose thjesht urrejtje. Le ti referohemi historise.

  Enver Hoxha  besonte ne komunizem. Por komunizmi i Enver Hoxhes ishte komunizem deri sa atij nuk i kercenohej liria dhe pavarsia e vendit. Perballe ketij rreziku, ai pushonte se qeni komunist. Vendin e tij e zinte nacionalisti dhe atdhetari. Ja disa fakte.

             Ne vitin 1947-jugosllavet duke pandehur se me ane te Koçi Xoxes dhe te tjereve e kishin ne dore Shqiperine, bene propozimin per te sjelle ne Shqiperi, dy divizione jugosllave. Propozimin e solli gjenerali Kupreshanin.  Nen pretekstin e gjoja nje kercenimi te Shqiperise nga Jugu, nga monarkofashistet greke, te pushtohej Shqiperia dhe ushtarakisht nga Jugosllavet. Duan apo nuk duan sot nje pjese e shqiptareve, vetem trimeria, shkathtesia dhe zgjuarsia e Enver Hoxhes e shpetoi vendin nga nje tragjedi shume e madhe. Kjo ngjarje dhe ky qëndrim, kanë gjetur vënd dhe në literaturën perëndimore. "Disa udhëheqës shqiptarë, ishin të bindur se Titoja, donte ta bënte Shqipërinë republikë të 7-të të Jugosllavisë. Udhëheqja e Partisë Komuniste shqiptare, vazhdoi mardhëniet e ngushta me Jugosllavinë gjer në momentin kur në fillim të vitit 1948, Titoja, deshi të vendoste nën komandën jugosllave, forcat e armatosura shqiptare dhe të staciononte në Shqipëri trupat e tij, për ta mbrojtur atë nga kërcënimet e monarko-fashistëve grekë. Enver Hoxha megjithë egzistencën në gjirin e Partisë të një fraksioni të rëndësishëm projugosllav, vendosi të reagojë". (Histoire des Pays de l'Est, faqe 433). Një nga udheheqësit më të lartë të Jugosllavisë se pasluftës. Millovan Gjilasi, pas 50 vjetësh deklaron hapur se "Unë edhe sot mendoj se potezi jugosllav, për dërgimin e divizioneve në Shqipëri ishte gabim i madh, i cili ka mundur të nxitë dyshimin tek shqiptarët në qëllimet e Jugosllavisë. Në instancë të fundit qëllime të tilla kanë ekzistuar, që Shqipëria t'i bashkohet Jugosllavisë, por me kushtet që ne t'i diktonim. Eshtë me rëndësi të themi, se Shqipëria nuk u dorëzua, as para se të ndërhynin sovjetikët.." (Millovan Gjilas, intervistë dhënë "Zërit", 9-10 Shkurt 1991).

           Ne vitin 1960-te, nga shumica e shqiptareve dihet mire se Shqipëria, u prish me superfuqine e atehereshme te botes, Bashkimin Sovjetik. Sot kur flasin per kete çeshtje "analistet" shqiptare, e trajtojne ate ne kuadrin e manise se Enver Hoxhes per te mbrojtur komunizmin, pra thjesht si lufte ideologjike.  A kishte ne kete polemike dhe prishje, elemente te komunizmit. Padiskutim. Por ato nuk ishin shkaku kryesor. Ato ishin fasada. Historia dhe faktet, tregojne qarte se vetem per hir te devijimit nga komunizmi, Enver Hoxha, nuk kishte per tu prishur me ruset. Ne vazhdimin e miqesise me Bashkimin Sovjetik, Enver Hoxha kishte filluar te shikonte nje rrezik te madh per lirine dhe pavarsine e Shqiperise. Jane dy fakte qe na japin te drejte ta bejme nje pohim te tille. Ne vitin 1955-Nikita Hrushovi filloi rehabilitimin e klikes se Titos dhe titizmit, duke shkuar vete ne Jugosllavi dhe duke i kerkuar falje atij per gabimet qe ishin bere ndaj tij. Njekohesisht, ai kerkoi dhe nga te gjithe vendet e tjera te Kampit te atehershem socialist, te benin nje gje te tille, duke e shoqeruar kete me rehabilitimin e te gjithe atyre personave qe deri me perpara ishin denuar si agjentura te Titos. Ne kete veprim te Hrushovit, Enver Hoxha nuk pa rrezikun per veten e tij, por rrezikun per Shqiperine. Ai e dinte mire se çfare planesh per gllaberimin e Shqiperise kishte ndermare titizmi. "Enver Hoxha-pohon Henri Bogdani- nuk kishte harruar synimet imperialiste të Titos mbi Shqipërinë" (Histoire des Pays de l'Est faqe 454).  Ndërsa Zhan Bertolino thekson se "P.P.Sh-ja, refuzonte të rehabilitonte Titon. Kjo do të kishte si pasojë dëshirën e shprehur nga Moska: rehabilitimin e Koçi Xoxes. Kjo do të thoshte gjithashtu se lufta kundër ndërhyrjes jugosllave si dhe lufta e zhvilluar për afirmimin e sovranitetit nacional të Shqipërisë kishin qënë gabime politike" (Jean Bertolino. Albanie: La sentinelle de Staline, faqe 230). Ne kohen e luftes Nacional-çlirimtare, duke besuar me sinqeritet dhe naivitet ne parimet e komunizmit, ai i dha besen, "vellezerve", jugosllave, sepse dhe ata i premtuan se nuk ishin si te paret, po te mire dhe do ta zgjidhnin pas luftes njehere e mire çeshtjen kombetare. Koha provoi se ata u treguan te pabese. Jo vetem qe nuk paten ndermend te bashkonin Kosoven me Shqiperine, por donin te gllaberonin dhe Shqiperine. Ne keto kushte, tek Enver Hoxha si shqiptar qe ishte, veproi institucioni i bese-prerjes. Ata, per ate u shndrruan vetem si armiq dhe shkuar armiqve. Te tille mbeten gjate gjithe jetes se tij. Prandaj ai kurre nuk mund te pranonte te lidhte perseri dashuri me titistet, megjithe predikimet e Hrushovit. Andre Fonteni, në librin e tij Historia e Luftës së Ftohtë, vëllimi i dytë, e sqaron më qartë arësyet reale të qëndrimit të Enver Hoxhës dhe shokëve të tij. Ai thotë se: "Tito, kurrë nuk e kishte injoruar që rruga e pajtimit të plotë të tij me Hrushovin, kalonte nëpërmes likuidimit të kundërshtarëve të tij shqiptarë. Këtë dhuratë(Domethënë, likuidimin e udhëheqësve shqiptarë-shënimi ynë), Nikita Hrushovi, ishte i predispozuar tja bënte mareshallit jugosllav dhe për të arritur qëllimin e tij kishte vënë në përdorim duke pritur realizimin e një puçi ushtarak, mjetet e presionit ekonomik" (Andre Fonten Histoire de la guerre froide vëllimi i dytë faqe 395). Ndërsa Fransua Fejto thotë: "ata, shqiptarët, kishin plotësisht të drejtë të trëmbeshin se mos vëndi i tyre, në kuadrin e
bashkëekzistencës paqësore, përdorej si monedhë shkëmbimi për një afrim të Bashkimit sovjetik me Jugosllavinë dhe Greqinë" (Fransua Fejto. Historia e vëndeve të demokracive Popullore faqe 167). Fakti i dyte. Qysh pas krijimit te "Traktatit te Varshaves", ne Shqiperi u krijua baza e fuqishme ushtarako-detare e Vlores, e cila ishte nje baze e perbashket. Ne kushtet e lidhjes se Hrushovit me Titon, per Enver Hoxhen, u be plotesisht e qarte se vazhdimi i metejshem, i miqesise me Bashkimin Sovjetik, do te kishte vetem rreziqe te medha per lirine dhe pavarsine e Shqiperise. Ne keto kushte, per te mbrojtur kete liri dhe pavarsi te fituar me gjak dhe sakrifica te shumta, ai zgjodhi rrugen e shqiptarizmit. Vendosi te prishej me superfuqine nga e cila trembeshin shtete shume te medhenj.

      Më mirë se "analistët" shqiptarë, këtë e thonë të huajt. "Kurrë ndonjëherë më përpara, udhëheqja sovjetike, nuk ishte sulmuar në shtëpinë e saj me kaq zhurmë dhe furi....Por e vërteta, skandali më i madh ishte kur ai(Enver Hoxha-shënimi ynë), filloi të fliste për marëdhëniet sovjeto-shqiptare.....që ruset nuk pranuan ti livronin Shqipërisë, 10-mijë ton grurë, meqë ajo ishte prekur nga një thatësirë e jashtëzakonshme" (Fejto po aty faqe 167).

      Kane kaluar, qysh nga momenti qe po shkruajme, rreth 36-vjet nga mbledhja e 81-Partive komuniste dhe punetore ne Moske. Ne kete mbledhje Enver Hoxha mbajti nje fjalim. Do tu japim lexuesve disa fragmente nga ky fjalim, per te gjykuar vete mbi domethenien e fjaleve. : "Ne i dhame pergjigjen Sofokli Venizellosit, shoku Hrushov me ane te shtypit dhe besoj se ke marre dijeni. Ne nuk jemi ne kundershtim te beni politike me Sofokli Venizellosin, por me kufijte dhe te drejtat tona duhet te mos beni politike, pse as kemi lejuar dhe as do te lejojme.............Shoku Hrushov e di se kufijte e Shqiperise jane te paprekshem dhe te shenjte; kush i prek ata eshte agresor. Populli shqiptar do te derdhe, gjak po tia preke kush kufinjte. Shoku Hrushov gaboi rende kur i tha Venizellosit se ai pa ne Korçe greke dhe Shqiptare qe punonin si vellezer. Ne Korçe nuk ka fije minoriteti grek, por ka lakmi shekullore te grekerve per krahinen e Korçes si per gjithe Shqiperine.

..............Ne komunistet shqiptare nuk do te quheshim te tille, neqoftese nuk do te mbronim me konseguence dhe me vendosmeri, lirine e atdheut te shtrenjte nga komplotet dhe sulmet diversioniste te klikes se Titos te cilat synojne invadimin e Shqiperise.......A mundet dhe a eshte e lejueshme qe ne komunistet shqiptare ta leme vendin tone te behet gjahu i Titos, i amerikaneve, i grekerve apo i italianeve? Jo kurre!!....Jugosllavet na akuzojne se gjoja jemi "shoviniste dhe nderhyjme ne punet e brendeshme dhe kerkojme rektifikimin e kufijve"

....Ajo qe ne kerkojme dhe do te kerkojme vazhdimisht nga titistet dhe per te cilen do ti demaskojme ata deri ne fund, eshte te heqin dore nga krimi i gjenocidit kunder popullsise shqiptare te Kosoves, te heqin dore nga terrori i bardhe kunder shqiptareve te kosoves, te heqin dore nga debimi i shqiptareve nga tokat e tyre dhe dergimi ne mase i tyre ne Turqi, ne kerkojme qe popullsise shqiptare ne Jugosllavi, ti njihen te drejtat ne baze te Kushtetutes se Republikes Popullore te Jugosllavise. Shoviniste eshte kjo kerkese apo marksiste?

.....Ju e konsideroni Shqiperine si plaçke tregu, qe mund te fitohet apo te humbitet nga njeri apo nga tjetri. Ka qene nje kohe qe Shqiperia, konsiderohej si plaçke tregu, kur te tjeret mendonin se varej nga ata nese Shqiperia do te ekzistonte apo jo.

.......Rankoviçi deshiron qe ne ti bejme kufinjte han me dy porta, ku te hyjne dhe te dalin pa vize agjente dhe arme jugosllave, italiane dhe greke, per te na sjelle kulturen e tyre te thikes ne dhembe, per te realizuar Titoja enderren e vjeter qe Shqiperia te behet republike e shtate e Jugosllavise, ose borgjezia reaksionare italiane te vere ne zbatim per here te trete qellimet e saj grabitqare kunder Shqiperise, ose monarkofashistet greke te realizojne enderren e tyre te çmendur per grabitjen e Shqiperise se jugut. Por ne si kemi lejuar dhe nuk do ti lejojme kurre keta, prandaj jemi "luftenxites". .............Natyrisht ne jemi kunder nje bashkeekzistence te tille, per hir te se ciles ne shqiptaret, duhet ti bejme konçesione teritoriale dhe politike Sofokli Venizellosit. Jo ato kohëra kur tokat e Shqipërisë bëheshin monedhë tregu, kanë vdekur përgjithëmonë.

.............Eshte hapur fjala se shqiptaret jane gjaknxehte. E perse jemi gjaknxehte? Gjaknxehtesi eshte te mbrosh atdheun dhe popullin tend nga revizionistet jugosllave monarkofashistet greke dhe neofashistet italiane qe kane me se 16-vjet qe po na provokojne ne kufi? Nese ne quhemi gjaknxehte pse mbrojme interesat jetike te popullit tone, kete ne nuk e pranojme. Haram qumështi i nënës, haram buka që na ushqen partia dhe populli, nëqoftëse nuk mbrojmë interesat e popullit tonë.......(Nga fjalimi i Enver Hoxhes ne mbledhjen e Moskes ne Nendor 1960. Vellimi Gjithmone vigjilence vellimi i pare faqe 644, 665, 673, 689, 690, 691, 692). Për këto pohime dhe të tjera si këto, shumë udhëheqës partish, pjesmarrës në mbledhje, reaguan me egërsi. Dolores Ibaruri, e "cilësoi ndërhyrjen e Hoxhës si provokacion të papranueshëm në gojën e një militanti proletar". Ndërsa Luixhi Longo e cilësoi atë si "fraza dhe fjalë që nuk mund ti drejtohen veçse armikut të klasës" (Histoire des Pays de l'Est, Faqe 396).

          Pohimet e mesiperme te Enver Hoxhes, politikanet dhe analistet e sotem shqiptare te se majtes, se djathtes apo te qendres, i quajne komunizem. Puna e tyre. Por kemi te drejte tu shtrojme atyre nje pyetje? Kush quhet atehere shqiptarizem? Po ate qe nuk pranojne ta thone politikanët shqiptarë,  e thonë të huajt antikomunistë. Jon Halliday, ne librin e tij "Shqiptari dinak", midis te tjerash thote: "Ne kete rast, Hoxha me te vertete, arriti, qe t'i bente vend vehtes dhe Shqiperise ne harten e botes. Gazetat e te gjithe botes, shkruajten me germa te medha, per denoncimin qe ai i beri Hrushovit, madje dhe armiqte e tij te eger, e pranojne se Hoxha u tregua burre i zoti dhe trim"(Shqiptari Dinak, faqe 197).

Ja dhe një dokument tjetër: Enciklopedia franceze me titull: "Kronikë e shekullit të njëzetë". Për mbledhjen e Moskës, në këtë enciklopedi, thuhet: "Lideri shqiptar, Enver Hoxha, del në mënyrë spektakulare nga konferenca botërore e Partive Komuniste" (Chronique du 20-siecle, faqe 918)

Ndërsa Henri Bogdan për këtë çështje thotë se "Nëqoftëse të gjitha demokracitë popullore europiane kanë ndjekur orientimet e Moskës, të nesërmen e krizës së 1956-ës, Shqipëria është treguar që në fillim e rezervuar.....Shqipëria rifilloi sulmet e saj ndaj Jugosllavisë.. Gjatë viteve 1960, mardhëniet midis Moskës dhe Tiranës, u ashpërsuan papritur. Shqiptarët shumëfishuan atëhere sulmet e tyre kundër "revizionistëve jugosllavë", po përmes tyre dihej mirë që ata synonin Nikita Hrushovin. Ata shumëfishuan mospajtimet në emër të pavarsisë se tyre nacionale ndaj ideve të ndarjes ndërkombëtare të punës që kish filluar të propagandonte Moska" (Histoire des Pays de l'Est faqe 475).

        Ne vitin 1968-forcat e "Traktatit te Varshaves", brenda nates sulmuan dhe pushtuan Çekosllovakine. Shqiperia ne ate kohe de jure, ishte akoma anetare e ketij traktati. De fakto, ajo kishte dale nga ky traktat qysh ne vitin 1960. Agresioni kunder Çekosllovakise u justifikua dhe u mbeshtet para opinionit boteror, me ane te teorise se sovranitetit te kufizuar te shpikur nga Brezhnjevi dhe te detyrueshme per tu zbatuar nga çdo vend anetar i ketij traktati. Ne keto kushte, perballe kercenimit qe i kanosej lirise dhe pavarsise se Shqiperise, udhëheqja shqiptare, mori nje vendim teper te drejte, por dhe shume te guximshem per kohen.  Kuvendi Popullor i Shqiperise e denoncoi kete si nje traktat agresiv duke marre vendim ligjor per daljen e Shqiperise nga ai. Sot shumë politikanë dhe qeveritarë të Shqipërisë, duke filluar që nga Sali Berisha, thonë para politikanëve të ndryshëm të Evropës se Shqipëria duhet të ketë përparësi në N.A.T.O., sepse ajo ishte e para që denoncoi Traktatin e Varshavës.  Kjo është një e vërtetë historike. Por nuk thonë se kush ishte ai që e dha urdhërin për të dalë nga ky traktat.  Megjithatë, edhe këtë e thonë të huajt. Përsëri, në enciklopedinë franceze: "Kronikë e shekullit të njëzetë" thuhet: "Shqipëria e Enver Hoxhës, merr vendim të dalë nga Traktati i Varshavës". (Chronique du 20-siecle, faqe 1037). Ndërsa një autor tjetër, Fransua Fejto, për këtë ngjarje në librin e tij "Historia e demokracive popullore", jep këtë spiegim: "Ministri i jashtëm Andrei Gromiko, duke mbrojtur këtë intervencion përpara Kombeve të Bashkuara, e cilësoi aksionin si masë, vetëmbrojtëse, kundër synimeve të imperializimt. Kjo do të thoshte se Pakti i Varshavës, ishte i barabartë me një instrument vetëmbrojtës të Bashkimit Sovjetik, që vendosej mbi ligjet ndërkombëtare dhe Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Pozicion arbitrar që rriste kërcënimin ndaj të gjitha vëndeve fqinje dhe veçanërisht të vëndeve socialiste. Prandaj ajo pati si reaksion, veç të tjerash, tërheqjen e Shqipërisë, nga Pakti i Varshavës me anë të ligjit të aprovuar nga Kuvëndi Popullor, në Tiranë, në 12-Shtator 1968...( Fransua Fejto. Historia e demokracive Popullore faqe 361)

        Kush ishte Traktati i Varshavës në atë periudhë? Le tu referohemi shifrave. Pas pushtimit të Çekosllovakisë, ky traktat agresiv kishte në gjirin e tij një forcë nga e cila trëmbej gjithë bota. Në gjirin e tij ishin gati për luftë 202-divizione me 2-milion e 815-mijë ushtarë. 2-mijë e 324-anije luftarake. Si dhe 12-mijë e 850-avionë luftarakë. Përballë këtij grupimi gjigand ushtarak, qëndronte N.A.T.O-ja me 2-milion e 188-mijë ushtarë. Me 1-mijë e 837-anije luftarake. Me 4-mijë e 305-avionë luftarakë. (Times gusht 1969). Megjithatë udhëheqja e Shqipërisë, me zgjuarsi dhe trimëri, arriti të manovrojë mes këtyre dy blloqeve dhe të ruante pavarsinë dhe dinjtetin e Shqipërisë.

       Ne vitin 1978-kinezet, nderprene mardheniet ekonomike me Shqiperine si pasoje e sulmeve dhe demaskimit qe u beri  Partia e Punes. Dhe kete ngjarje, sot perpiqen ta trajtojne si megallomani te Enver Hoxhes, per tu shndrruar ne qendren e revolucionit boteror. Perseri, askush nuk kerkon te depertoje, tej fasades. Kontradikta ideologjike midis Partise se Punes dhe Partise Komuniste te Kines, natyrisht qe kishte. Por nuk ishin keto kontradikta qe çuan ne ate ashpersim te mardhenieve. Perkundrazi ne ashpersimin e mardhenieve, ndikoi dhe pati rolin kryesor, perpjekjet qe bene kinezet ne fillimet e vitit 1975, per te sheshuar mardheniet e Shqiperise me Jugosllavine. Ne interes te qellimeve te tyre, kinezet i propozuan Shqiperise qe gjoja per tu mbrojtur nga nje sulm i mundeshem i sovjetikeve, te nenshkruante nje traktat mbrojtje, miqesie dhe bashkepunimi me Jugosllavine dhe Rumanine. Nje propozim i tille u hodh poshte nga Enver Hoxha, duke u konsideruar me pasoja shume te rreziksheme per pavarsine e Shqiperise dhe per mbrojtjen e te drejtave te shqiptareve ne ish-Jugosllavi. Ja çthote ai per kete çeshtje qysh ne fillim te viteve 70-te. "Çu-En Lai i perseriti Adilit planin e vete djallezor: "Bashkohuni ngushte me vendet e tjera te Ballkanit, pavarsisht nga mosemareveshjet qe keni". Armik i ndyre, pseudomarksist i poshter!! Ne as gjunjezohemi, as trembemi, as pa buke nuk do te mbetemi, por do te rrojme me nder te lire, te pavarur dhe sovrane si marksiste-leniniste, si komuniste shqiptare, si bij te ketij populli te lavdishem dhe heroik, qe nuk eshte perkulur ne shekuj...(Shenime per Kinen. Vellimi i dyte faqe 125). Analistë të huaj antikomunistë, kanë vënë në dukje, shkakun kryesor të prishjes së  Partisë së Punës nga Kina, megjithëse, nuk janë dakord me vijën dhe doktrinën e tij. "Lidhjet e tij të fundit me Kinën, u shkëputën më 1978-ën, kur Mao-Ce-Duni, u bë mik me mareshal Titon, me njeriun, për të cilin Hoxha, besonte me të drejtë, se dëshironte ta shndronte Shqipërinë në një republikë të shtatë të Jugosllavisë". (The European 15-Tetor 1994). Drejtesia e ketij qendrimi kombetar , u duk me qarte me rastin e vizites se Hua Kuo Fenit-ish kryetar i Partise Komuniste te Kines, ne Jugosllavi. Ne kete periudhe ne shkrimin e tij me titull "Politika luftenxitese kineze dhe vizita e Hua Kuo Fenit ne Ballkan", botuar ne "Zeri I Popullit", date 3-Shtator 1978, midis te tjerash Enver Hoxha thekson se kinezi " ka ardhur ne Ballkan, me te njejtat qellime, siç kane ardhur  Hrushovi, Brezhnjevi, Niksoni dhe te tjere para tij............Ai nuk mungoi te marre si shembull, politiken e barazise nacionale, qe ndjek Lidhja Komuniste e Jugosllavise. E çuditeshme kjo llogjike e kinezeve. Mao Ce Duni i gjente te padrejta, regullimet pas luftes se dyte boterore dhe propozonte te rregulloheshin ato, ndersa Hua Kuo Feni, i konsideron si te bazuara, vendimet e padrejta, te konferences se ambasadoreve te fuqive te medha mbi Ballkanin....."

            Arsyeja reale e prishjes me Kinën, ka gjetur pasqyrim në literaturën politike perëndimore, qysh më herët. Në librin e tij historiani francez Henri Bogdan e trajton gjërësisht këtë ngjarje. : "Shqetësimi u rrit kur në Shtator 1977, Tito, kundërshtari i njohur i Partisë
Komuniste Shqiptare, ndërmori një turne të gjatë ...në Kinë dhe Korenë e Veriut......................................Udhëti  mi i Hua Kuo Fenit në Jugosllavi, në Gusht 1978, një muaj pas prishjes së Kinës me Shqipërinë, nuk bëri asgjë për ta lëvizur Enver Hoxhën nga pozicionet e tij. Për shqiptarët, kinezët si dhe sovjetikët, nuk ishin veçse revizionistë. Po në këtë ndeshje, është përsëri Titoja, që ishte objekt i sulmeve më të egra të shqiptarëve".

    Në romanin e tij "Koncert në fund të dimrit", Kadareja i trajton hollësisht  këto ngjarje. Ajo që evidentohet qartë dhe hapur në veprën e tij, nuk është komunizmi, ideologjia, por dinjiteti dhe krenaria kombëtare e shqiptarëve të udhehequr nga Enver Hoxha. Ja disa pasazhe nga vepra e Kadaresë, nga monolgu i Mao-Ce-Dunit: "Ky shtet (Eshte fjala për Shqipërinë), jo vetëm s'më bindet, por kërkon të më imponojë vullnetin e tij. Ky vënd meriton një ndëshkim. Dhe unë do t'ja jap........................E dinte që Shqipëria do të hidhte shqelma për një kohë të gjatë, por që puna të arrinte saqë ajo t'i jepte urdhëra atij, kjo as mund të merrej me mënd.........Pra kishte ndodhur diçka që po ta merrte vesh populli kinez, do të rrëzohej përdhe nga turpi. Mao-Ce-Duni, e ndjente, se po zëmërohej më parë se çe mendonte. Do të bëj hatanë tha ai me vehte. Do t'i jap Shqipërisë një mësim, që të dridhet njëmijë vjet më vonë kur ta kujtojë.........Për çdo fabrikë apo uzinë, do të kërkoj një fli. Për çdo oxhak, për çdo turbinë, për çdo kredi. Jepni për secilën prej tyre diçka. Jepni krenarinë tuaj të padurueshme.....(Ismail Kadare. Koncert në fund të dimrit. faqe.....).

  Por Shqipëria qëndroi. Ajo nuk e dha krenarinë e saj, nuk u kinezifikua, por mbeti shqiptare. E varfër por me dinjitet.





Stalinizmi i Enver Hoxhës- Fasada dhe realiteti





        Në shumë vepra, të analistëve të huaj, veçanërisht atyre perëndimore, kur është analizuar periudha e drejtimit të Shqipërisë nga Enver Hoxha, midis të tjerash është vënë theksi se ai ishte stalinisti i fundit dhe se gjatë tërë jetës së tij si e glorifikoi Stalinin dhe stalinizmin. Megjithatë, në këto vepra jepen gjykime të pjesshme dhe për arsyet që e shtynë atë të kapet pas stalinizmit, apo se çfarë vëndi në të vërtetë zinte Stalini dhe stalinizmi në gjithë veprimtarinë e tij dhe të shtetit që ai udhëhoqi për 40-vjet rrjesht.. Ndërsa në literaturën politike dhe propagandistike shqiptare të periudhës së pluralizmit, vihet re një dukuri tjetër. Në këtë veprimtari politike dhe propagandistike, mungon plotësisht analiza, qoftë e sipërfaqshme apo e cunguar. Tonet e kësaj politike dhe propagande janë plotësisht të zeza, prandaj ato nuk kanë nevojë për analizë. Megjithatë, bëhet fjalë për një histori 50-vjeçare. Si e tillë ajo ka nevojë për analizë, për çdo problem dhe dukuri të saj. Propaganda dhe politika, nuk e kanë zëvëndësuar dhe nuk mund ta zëvëndësojnë dot analizën shkencore të spiegimeve të periudhave të ndryshme të historisë. Në analizën e stalinizmit të Enver Hoxhës, është e nevojshme të dallojmë fasadën nga realiteti, kushtet historike të cilat i bënë të mundur dhe të domosdoshme atij të kapej pas stalinizmit, ndërvartësinë e stalinizmit me nacionalizmin e Enver Hoxhës, ndikimin e stalinizmit në jetën sociale dhe politike të Shqipërisë etj. Këto probleme do të na ndihmojnë të kuptojmë më mirë se çfarë ishte në të vërtetë stalinizmi shqiptar: rrymë ideologjike që kishte neutralizuar kombin shqiptar, apo rryma ideologjike ishte mbulesa më e mirë për konsolidimin e nacionalizmit shqiptar, për ruajtjen e pavarsisë dhe sovranitetit të Shqipërisë?

Problemi i parë që ka nevojë të shtrohet dhe të sqarohet është: Kur Enver Hoxha u kap fort pas stalinizmit, në cilën etapë të zhvillimit të lëvizjes komuniste ndërkombëtare dhe të mardhënieve midis shteteve socialiste, përse e bëri këtë, për të ruajtur pushtetin e tij apo për të ruajtur pavarsinë e Shqipërisë ? Analiza dhe sqarimi i kësaj pyetje, të cilës i janë shmangur të gjithë, do të na ndimojë që analizën e stalinizmit të Enver Hoxhës ta bëjmë sa më objektive dhe sa më të spiegueshme historikisht . Le të bëjmë një kronologji të shkurtër për tu kthyer historikisht në kohë. Me mëndjen dhe gjykimin e sotëm, në kushtet e sotme historike të brëndështme dhe ndërkombëtare, asnjëherë nuk mund të analizohet e as historia e shkuar dhe as pjesë të veçanta të saj. Enver Hoxha u takua për herë të parë me Stalinin në vitin 1947, kur mardhëniet e Shqipërisë me Jugosllavinë e Titos ishin të acaruara, si pasojë e synimeve ekspansioniste të kësaj të fundit për ta bërë Shqipërinë republikën e shtatë të saj. Millovan Gjilasi njëri ndër ish udhëheqsit kryesorë jugosllavë në atë periudhë dëshmon pohimin tonë të mësipërm. Ja dëshmia e tij: "..Unë dhe sot mendoj se potezi i tllë jugosllav për dërgimin e divizionit në Shqipëri ishte një gabim i madh, gabim i cili ka mundur të nxisë dyshimin e shqiptarëve ndaj Jugosllavisë. Madje mendoj se në instan¨cë të fundit qëllime të tilla kanë ekzistuar, pra që Shqipëria t'i bashkohet Jugosllavisë, por me kushtet të cilat ne pastaj do t'i diktonim....

..Divizionet nuk u nisën për arsye se sovjetët intervenuan madje me kërcënim kategorik se nëse ndodh një intervenim i tillë, këta publiksht do ta kundërshtojnë........Mund të jetë pikërisht ky potez i Stalinit arsyeja pse Shqipëria deri para sa kohe ja mbajti përmendoren Stalinit. Shqiptarët vazhdimisht në propagandën e tyre kanë propaganduar se Stalini i ka shpëtuar prej fashizmit dhe imperializmit jugosllav." (Gjilas, intervistë ë Zëri, Prishtinë, Shkurt 1991.)

Pas demaskimit që ju bë Jugosllavisë nga Informbyroja dhe Stalini, u takua dhe 4 herë të tjera. Pas vdekjes së Stalinit dhe deri në vitin 1955, në qëndrimin e udhëheqjes shqiptare ndaj stalinizmit nuk kishte ndonjë gjë të veçante nga ato të vëndeve të tjera të kampit ¨të atëhershëm socialist. Për më tepër, deri në këtë periudhë, Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe vëndet e tjera socialiste qëndronin shumë më përpara Shqipërisë në glorifikimin ndaj Stalinit. Mbas vitit 1955, situata ndryshoi. Udhëheqja sovjetike me Hrushovin në krye, bëri rehabilitimin e Titos duke riparë të gjitha konkluzionet e Informbyrosë të udhëhequr nga Stalini, ndërsa në vitin 1956, dënoi dhe publikisht stalinizmin në kongresin e 20-të të saj. Në Kongresin e tretë të Partisë së Punës, Enver Hoxha, ndonëse më butë se të tjerët, formalisht bëri një sulm kundër stalinizmit dhe Stalinit. Ndërsa një vit më pas, në pleniumin e Partisë të Shkurtit të vitit 1957, ai del në mbrojtje të tij dhe në mënyrë të maskuar sulmon udhëheqjen sovjetike.  Pikërisht pas kësaj periudhe në veprimtarinë e udhëheqjes shqiptare dhe veçanërisht të Enver Hoxhës, del më në pah mbështetja tek Stalini dhe stalinizmi e cila u kurorëzua me festimin e 100-vjetorit të lindjes së tij. Analiza e këtij momenti historik, e mardhënieve ndërkombëtare të asaj kohe brënda kampit socialist dhe jashtë tij, mungon në veprat e analistëve të huaj. Prandaj për këtë çështje, analiza e tyre del e mangët.  Arsyeja kryesore që u realizua kjo mbështetje nuk ishte siç trumbeton  propaganda e sotme shqiptare, një trill i Enver Hoxhes, një mjet që ju desh atij për të qëndruar në pushtet, por shumë më madhore. Ajo kishte të bënte me ruajtjen dhe konsolidimin e pavarsisë dhe sovranitetit të Shqipërisë. Le të qëndrojmë më shumë në argumentimin e kësaj teze, jo për ta justifikuar këtë pjesë të historisë, por për ta spieguar atë. Atëherë njerëzit do të dinë të gjykojnë më drejt dhe më saktë. Do ta nisim analizën tonë në formën e një pyetjeje: Cilat do të ishin reperkusionet e pajtimit të Hrushovit me Titon, në raport dhe mardhënie me Shqipërinë? Kjo pyetje e madhe kapitale, nuk është frut i fantazisë dhe verbërisë ndaj së kaluarës. Në të kundërtën, ajo doli në atë periudhe para udhëheqjes shqiptare me tërë gjerësinë dhe kompleksitetin e saj. Pajtimi i Hrushovit me Titon, donte të thoshte rrezikim i pavarsisë së Shqipërisë.Ky është pohimi i historisë.Bindjet e ndryshme politike dhe propaganda, kanë vlerë deri në kufirin e pavarsisë së vëndit. Jashtë këtij kufiri, ato shndrohen në mjetë të meskinitetiti dhe filisteizmit. Nëqoftëse udhëheqja shqiptare do të pranonte rishikimin dhe hedhjen poshte të rezolucionit të Informbyrosë, kjo do të thoshte se duhej të pranonte dhe të hidhte poshtë të gjitha ato që kishte thëne për Jugosllavinë e Titos dhe synimet e saj, të pranonte që kërkesa jugosllave për ta bërë Shqipërinë republikë të shtatë të Jugosllavisë, ishte plotësisht e drejtë,  të rehabilitonte Grupin e Koçi Xoxes që ishte dënuar si agjenturë e jugosllavëve dhe që siç thotë me të drejtë Shraiberi,"ishte me afër titistëve dhe komunikon rregullisht me Rankoviçin, patronin e policisë politike të Titos" (Tomas Shraiber Enver Hoxha, faqe 93). Synimet e Jugosllavisë së Titos, pas 50-vjetësh, i vë në në dukje dhe një nga shokët e tij më të ngushtë, që më vonë u bë kundërshtar i tij, Milovan Gjilasi. Në intervistën dhënë revistës "Zëri" të Prishtinës, ai midis të tjerash thotë: "Unë nuk mendoj se politika e udhëheqjes jugosllave ndaj Shqipërisë, ishte plotësisht e drejtë dhe korrekte veçanërisht në prag të konfliktit me Stalinin....Unë edhe sot mendoj se potezi jugosllav, për dërgimin e divizioneve në Shqipëri ishte gabim i madh, i cili ka mundur të nxitë dyshimin tek shqiptarët në qëllimet e Jugosllavisë. Në instancë të fundit qëllime të tilla kanë ekzistuar, që Shqipëria t'i bashkohet Jugosllavisë, por me kushtet që ne t'i diktonim. Eshtë me rëndësi të themi, se Shqipëia nuk u dorëzua, as para se të ndërhynin sovjetikët.." Millovan Gjilas, intervistë dhënë "Zërit", 9-10 Shkurt 1991).  Pra nuk ishte çështja tek frika për vehten e tij, siç përpiqet ta minimizojë këtë qëndrim ndonjë personalitet shqiptar, por frika për pavarsinë e Shqipërisë. Në këtë situatë të ndërlikuar, Enver Hoxha u kap pas stalinizmit dhe Stalinit. Më këtë veprim te zgjuar "pragmatik" siç e vë shumë mirë në dukje gazeta Lë Monde e 13 Prillit 1985, ai realizoi njëkohësisht disa synime:

E para: Arriti ta shpëtojë pavarsinë e Shqipërisë nga synimet ekspansioniste të "vëllezërve" komunistë të Lindjes.

E dyta: I vuri një fasadë komuniste, nacionalizmit të tij duke arritur që me mjeshtëri të ruajë dhe të forcojë pavarsinë e Shqipërisë.

E treta: Stalini kishte vdekur, të tjerët e kishin hedhur atë poshtë, kështu që atij nuk kishte kush t'i thoshte se e ke zbatuar mirë apo keq.

Bertolino e vë shumë mirë në dukje, këtë pragmatizëm dhe mënçuri të udhëheqjes shqiptare kur thotë se stalinizmi "do t'i lejonte të afirmonte në një kuadër nacional ortodoksinë më të plotë staliniane duke i dhëne vëndit të tij mjetet e pavarsisë, prioritetin e industrisë së rëndë, ekonominë e planifikuar.........Socializmi në një vënd të vetëm, u bë në fakt afirmimi i privilegjuar që kombi shqiptar kishte arritur fazën e pjekurisë.(Bertolino, Albanie, La sentinelle de Staline, page 230)

Le ta analizojmë më gjërësisht këtë problem të madh në veprimtarinë e Enver Hoxhës.

Së pari: I fshehur pas stalinizmit, ai arriti ta shpëtojë dhe ta forcojë me tej pavarsinë dhe sovranitetin e Shqipërisë.

      Thelbi i stalinizmit në fushën politike ka qënë ndërtimi i socializmit në një vënd të vetëm, duke u mbështetur në një industri të rëndë, në një ekonomi të planifikuar dhe në kolektivizimin e bujqësisë. Duke realizuar këto tre drejtime në praktikën e Bashkimit Sovjetik, ai arriti që atë ta bëjë një vënd të pavarur plotësisht. Pra ndërtimi i socializmit në një vënd të vetëm, ishte plotësisht i justiikuar dhe nga ana teorike, por dhe nga ana praktike. Kështu që Enver Hoxha ishte plotësisht i sigurtë  se  të pohoje dhe të mbroje stalinizmin, nuk mund të të akuzonte kush se po largoheshe nga komunizmi. Megjithatë përse Enver Hoxha, u kap pas stalinizmit, kur të tjerët e kishin braktisur dhe për më tepër kur Stalini kishte vdekur? Le të zbresim ne një terren akoma më konkret. Pajtimi Tito-Hrushov ishte rreziku i parë që ju kanos pavarsisë së Shqipërisë, por nuk ishte i vetmi.  Pas viteve 1956, Shqipërisë, ju paraqit dhe një rrezik i ri. Ndarja ndërkombëtare e punës brënda kampit të atëhershëm socialist. Historikisht udhëheqja sovjetike, duke e vënë,vëndin e saj në rolin e një perandorie, nën maskën e forcimit të kampit socialist, u përpoq me anë të organizmave të përbashkëta, të vinte nën varësi të plotë ekonomike dhe politike të gjitha vëndet ish-socialiste. Prandaj dhe shpiku, formulën e ndarjes ndërkombëtare të punës brënda kampit socialist.  Në këtë ndarje ndërkombëtare të punës, sovjetikët i caktuan Shqipërisë rolin e një vëndi që duhej të prodhonte vetëm agrume, pambuk, ullinj. Sipas tyre, ajo nuk kishte nevojë për industrinë e naftës, për industrinë energjitike, për industri mekanike, bile as për prodhimet e drithrave të bukës. Baza teorike e kësaj ndarjeje të punës, nga ana e sovjetikëve mbështetej  gjoja mbi
ekzistencën e solidaritetit socialist midis vëndeve socialiste dhe mbi internacionalizmin proletar. Pra kjo ishte fasada socialiste që i vunë planit të tyre, sovjetikët e pajtuar me Titon për të eleminuar pavarsinë e Shqipërisë. Këto synime bëheshin më të qarta po të vëme në dukje dhe një fakt tjetër të patheksuar deri më sot, nga analistët e ndryshëm. Ky fakt ka të bëjë me xhelozinë e udhëheqjes sovjetike dhe shovinizmin e tyre.  Kush ishte burimi i kësaj xhelozie, nga rridhte ajo?  Nga të gjitha vëndet e Evropës të pushtuara nga fashizmi, vetëm dy vënde arritën të çlirohen vetë, pa ndihmën e të huajve. Këto vënde ishin Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Shqipëria. Të gjitha të tjerat, u çliruan ose nga ushtria sovjetike ose nga anglo-amerikanet. Një fakt dhe dukuri e tillë nuk mund të mos shikohej me xhelozi nga udhëheqja sovjetike. Një vënd i vogël, i panjohur dhe i prapambetur, barazohej me një superfuqi nga e cila kishte frikë një botë e tërë, në drejtim të fitimit të lirisë së vëndit. Si pasojë e këtyre rrjedhimeve të pas luftës së dytë botërore, të gjithë udhëheqsit e vëndeve që mbetën nën influencën socialiste, hiqeshin dhe viheshin si të donin sovjetikët. Nga këto vënde, vetëm dy udhëheqës, dolën drejtëpërdrejt nga lufta antifashiste, Tito dhe Enver Hoxha. Më të parin udhëheqja sovjetike në pamundësi ta eleminonte në kohën e Stalinit, u pajtua në kohën e Hrushovit. Me të dytin ata ndoqën rrugën e nënshtrimit të tij, ose në pamundësi të kësaj të eleminimit të tij dhe të pavarsisë të "këtij vëndi të vogël" që nuk ja kishte kujt për nder çlirimin dhe fitimin e pavarsisë veçse gjakut të njerëzve të tij. Në një mënyrë të përmbledhur, kjo ishte situata që ju krijua udhëheqjes shqiptare, në vitet 1955-1957, në gjirin e lëvizjes së atëhershme komuniste.  Brënda kësaj situate të ndërlikuar, udhëheqjes shqiptare, ju desh të manovronte me shumë vështirësi dhe mënçuri. "Vëllezrit" komuniste, synimeve të tyre për të eleminuar pavarsinë e Shqipërisë, ju vunë një fasadë komuniste dhe socialiste. Pra ata asnjëherë, nuk dolën hapur. Duhej vepruar në të njëjtën mënyrë për të ruajtur pavarsinë e vëndit. Duhej një fasadë socialiste. Dhe Enver Hoxha e gjeti këtë fasadë; stalinizmin. Duke u fshehur pas stalinizmit, ai arriti që të shmangë rreziqet që i kanoseshin Shqipërisë. Prandaj gjithnjë e më tepër sistemi i mëparshëm në Shqipëri, u zhvillua si një komunizëm nacional, ku  ndjenja nacionale në çështjet më të rëndësishme të zhvillimit të vëndit, dilte në plan të parë në raport me ndjenjën klasore. Këtë mundësi, udhëheqjes shqiptare, ja dha pikërisht stalinizmi.Këtë tipar të rëndësishëm të jetës politike dhe sociale të Shqipërisë, detyrohet ta vërë në dukje dhe Gjilasi, i cili midis të tjerash pohon në vitin 1991 se "E tërë politika e Enver Hoxhës ishte një lloj komunizmi kombëtar nacionalist" (Gjilas, Zëri 9-10 shkurt 1991).  Askush nuk mund të thoshte se ku po gabonte udhëheqja shqiptare në aplikimin e stalinizmit, sepse Stalini tashme kishte vdekur, ndërsa lëvizja komuniste e kishte braktisur stalinizmin si doktrinë. Eshtë kjo arsyeja që pas fasadës staliniste, siç do ta shikojmë më poshtë, lulëzonte nacionalizmi, pas gjoja ortodoksizmit komunist, fshiheshin shpeshherë dhe veprime të djathta.

Lë të kalojmë në problemin e dytë madhor: Stalinizmi si fasadë për të mbuluar zhvillimin dhe kultivimin e nacionalizmit në Shqipëri. Ky problem merr një rëndësi parimore, pasi tehu i propagandës së klasës politike shqiptare të pluralizmit, e ka vënë theksin në atë se udhëheqja e Shqipërisë së viteve 1945-1990, ideologjinë gjithmonë e kishte vënë mbi kombin. Do ta nisim analizën tonë nga disa elemente të dukshëm të raportit midis anës ideologjike dhe anës kombëtare, në Shqipëri dhe në vëndet e tjera të Evropës Lindore dhe Qëndrore. Këto elemente janë: Flamuri kombëtar, qëndrimi ndaj historisë së kaluar, dhe kriteri i vlerësimit të të renëve në luftën për pavarsi dhe në luftën antifashiste që e udhëhoqën komunistet.

  Lë të marrim të parën : Flamurin kombëtar. Duke studjuar dhe parë flamujt kombëtarë të shteteve të ndryshme të Evropës Lindore dhe Qëndrore dhe të Shqipërisë, para luftës së dytë botërore, në periudhën e sistemit socialist dhe tani në sistemin e ri kapitalist, kemi një tablo të tillë. Shumica e vëndeve ishsocialiste, më ardhjen në pushtet të qeverive komuniste pas viteve 1945,  bënë ndryshime në flamujt kombëtarë të vëndeve të tyre, që shkonin nga 50% deri në 100%. Këtë ato e justifkuan me ndërtimin e një shoqërie dhe sistemi të ri që sipas tyre do të ishte krejtësisht i kundërt dhe i ndryshëm nga i pari dhe që duhej të pasqyrohej dhe në emblemat kryesore kombëtare. Eshtë kjo arsyeja që pas dështimit të socializmit, parlamentet e këtyre vëndeve, ju rikthyen flamujve që kishin patur para luftës së dytë botërore. Kështu ndodhi me flamujt e shtetit çekosllovak, polak, bullgar, rumun sovjetik etj, ku ndryshimet aktuale të flamujve kombëtarë, prekin rreth 65% të flamujve kombëtare të përdorur nga këto vënde në kohën e sistemit socialist. Megjithatë, për çudi, Shqipëria, ose siç konsiderohet në propagandën e klasës së sotme politike shqiptare, "vëndi me ortodoksinë më të egër staliniste, që çdo gjë ja nënshtroi komunizmit", nuk u prek nga ky ndryshim kaq i madh. Flamuri aktual kombëtar që përdor sot shteti shqiptar, ka vetëm një ndryshim fare të vogël. Eshtë hequr vetëm ylli, që zinte 5% të sipërfaqes, ndërsa sipërfaqja tjetër e flamurit mbeti po ajo që ishte në kohën e Shqipërisë komuniste. Pra flamuri shqiptar ndryshoi vetëm 5%, në krahasim me atë të mëparshmin. Këtë detaj të rëndësishëm, që ka të bëjë me emblemën themelore të një kombi, asnjë politolog dhe analist shqiptar nuk e ka vënë re. Megjithatë atë para 20-vjetësh e ka vënë re një politolog i huaj antikomunist. Në librin e tij, "Diktatorët e shekullit të 20-të", Artur Konte midis të tjerash nënvizon se "Eshtë ndërkaq, stema e Skënderbeut, me të vetmen shtesë të një ylli të kuq, që përbën flamurin e Republikës së shokëve"(Artur Konte, Diktatorët e shekullit të 20-të, faqe 271). Natyrshëm shtrohet një pyetje: Si spiegohet një dukuri e tillë?

E dyta :breshka: riteri i përdorur për vlerësimin e të rënëve për lirinë e kombit.

Në këtë çështje do të marrim të analizojmë një element konkret. Kriteret e përdorur në vëndet ish.socialiste dhe në Shqipëri në vlerësimin e të rënëve në etapa të ndryshme të historisë.  Në të gjitha vëndet ish-socialiste, dekorata më e lartë që shprehte vlerësimin maksimal, ka qënë dekorata: "Hero i Popullit". Përsëri në këtë çështje do të marrim dhe të krahasojmë qëndrimin e qeverive komuniste liberale të Evropës Lindore dhe Qëndrore dhe qëndrimin e qëverisë staliniste të Shqipërisë. Sipas statistikave të botuara me këtë dekoratë në vëndet ish-socialiste, janë dekoruar 95% e të rënëve në luftën antifashiste 1939-1945 dhe 80% prej tyre kanë qënë komuniste. Ndërsa përsa i përket Shqipërisë staliniste, kemi këtë tabllo: Me titullin e lartë "Hero i Popullit", për 45-vjet janë dekoruar 132 veta të rënë në të gjitha luftrat. Nga kjo shifër, 60 prej tyre kanë qënë komunistë ndërsa 72 të tjerët nuk kanë qënë të tillë. Akoma më tej. Nga kjo shifër, 62, kanë qënë pjesmarrës në luftën antifashiste, 31 kanë rënë në luftë për mbrojtjen e teritorit të Shqipërisë pas çlirimit, ndërsa 39 kanë qënë pjesmarrës të luftrave që ka zhvilluar populli shqiptar që nga koha e Lidhjes së Prizrenit Në dhënien e dekoratës "Hero i Popullit", nuk është marrë parasysh kufiri administrativ i Shqipërisë, por është ndjekur kriteri i kombit. Kështu nga qeveria e Shqipërisë janë bërë Heronj Populli, 16, vetë që kanë punuar dhe janë vrarë në trojet shqiptare jashtë kufirit administrativ të Shqipërisë. Ndërsa më interesant është fakti tjetër së nga shifra e mësipërmë, 23 prej tyre kanë qënë pjestarë të familjeve të pasura të Shqipërisë, pra kanë qënë agallarë dhe bejlerë, bajraktarë etj. Dhe prandaj në atë që quhet altari i të rënëve për liri, rrinë bashkë, nga njëra anë Hero i Popullit, komunisti i vendosur Qemal Stafa, ndërsa nga ana tjetër heroi i Popullit, Bajram Beg Curri, nga njëra anë komunisti i vendosur Kastriot Muço, ndërsa nga ana tjetër Ismail Bej Qemali, nga njëra anë komunisti i vëndosur Ndoc Mazi, ndërsa nga ana tjetër bajraktari i Hotit Dedë Gjo Luli, nga njëra anë komunisti i vendosur Emin Duraku, ndërsa nga ana tjetër Isa Beg Boletini, nga njëra anë komunisti i vendosur Asim Vokshi, ndërsa nga ana tjetër Sulejman Agë Vokshi, nga njëra anë komunisti Meleq Gosnishti, nga ana tjetër Abdyl Bej Frashëri, nga njëra anë komunisti Manush Alimani, nga ana tjetër antkomunisti Luigj Gurakuqi, nga njëra anë komunisti Hajdar Dushi, nga ana tjetër prijësja e komitëve Qerime Shotë Galica, nga njëra anë Komunisti Asim Zeneli, nga ana tjetër prijësi i komitëve Çerçiz Topulli, nga njëra anë komunisti Dino Kalenja ndërsa nga ana tjetër prijësi i komitëve Rrapo Hekali. Mund ta vazhdonim akoma listën me emra, por dhe kaq mjaftojnë për konkluzionin që mund të nxjerrim. Këtë dukuri e gjejmë vetëm në Shqipëri, në vëndin siç thonë me stalinizmin më të egër dhe ku sipas propagandës së sotme, ideologjia komuniste ja kishte zënë frymën nacionalizmit. Pikërisht në këtë vënd, dekoratën "Hero i Popullit", e mbajnë si komunisti ashtu dhe agai, beu, bajraktari, apo komiti.Si spiegohet një dukuri e tillë? Për më tepër si spiegohet kjo në një vënd ku Stalini ishte i pranishëm, kur të gjithë të tjerët e kishin hedhur poshtë?  Përpara se të përpiqemi t'i p¨rgjigjemi këtyre pyetjeve, le të vëmë në dukje dhe një dukuri tjetër. Me të drejtë nga disa personalitete të njohur shqiptarë, është nënvizuar dhe vazhdon të nënvizohet se glorifikimi i Stalinit dhe leninit në Shqipëri, është bërë aq i madh sa ka lënë plotësisht në hije, figurat e ndryshme kombëtare. Personalitete të tillë kur flasin për glorifikimin e Stalinit apo Leninit, kanë të drejtë. Por kur bëjnë krahasimet me figurat kombëtare, gabojnë. E bëjnë këtë nga padija, apo se nuk i lë sedra të pranojnë realitetin që shpesh herë është i kundërt me mendimet e tyre, kjo është një çështje që i takon ndërgjegjes së tyre profesionale dhe qytetare. Le t'i referohemi relitetit. Eshtë e vërtetë se në bulevardin Deshmorët e Kombit në Tiranë, ishin të vendosur monumentet e Leninit dhe Stalinit. Por 50-metra me tutje në sheshin më të madh të kryeqytetit, ishte monumenti i Skënderbeut. Nëqoftëse do të nisemi nga përmasat e këtyre monumenteve që janë treguesi kryesor i rëndësise që u kushtohet atëherë na del një dukuri e tillë; Nga përmasat e lartësisë, monumenti i Leninit dhe Stalinit të marrë së bashku nuk arrijnë veç deri tek koka e kalit të Skënderbeut. Eshtë interesante përsëri se këtë dukuri në vënd ta vinin re dhe ta pohonin politikanët, analistët dhe personalitet shiptare, e ka vënë re dhe pohuar një i huaj. Artur Konte pohon se "Statuja e Skënderbeut, eklipson statujat që janë afër , të leninit dhe Stalinit"(Konte, Diktatorët e shekullit të XX-të, faqe 271). Eshtë përsëri e vërtetë se në Vlorë monumenti i Pavarsisë, ku sintetizohen luftrat dhe përpjekjet e popullit shqiptar për liri dhe pavarsi, është unikal në Shqipëri, si për nga përmasat, ashtu dhe për nga pjestarët që bëjnë pjesë në të. Propagandistë të ndryshëm, për të bërë të argumentuar thëniet e tyre nënvizojnë dhe thonë se një qytet i tërë mori emrin e Stalinit. Kjo është e vërtetë. Kuçova u quajt qyteti Stalin. Por nuk është vetëm kjo, historia kërkon realizëm. Një qytet tjetër në veri, ndryshoi emrin. Por tashmë nuk mori ndonjë emër komunisti, por për çudi emrin e një beu që terë jetën kishte qënë komit. Qyteti i Tropojës u quajt Bajram Curri.

Tabllo e pjesshme e disa prej heronjve të popullit të dekoruar nga pushteti "komunist"

1-Isa beg Boletini, antikomunist nga Boletini i Kosovës

2-Syl agë Vokshi , antikomunist nga Gjakova

3-Abdyl bej Frashëri, antikomunist nga Përmeti

4-Dedë Gjo luli, antikomunist nga Hoti

5-Ismail bej Qemali, antikomunist nga Vlora

6-Bajram Beg Curri, antikomunist nga Tropoja

7-Ymer Prizreni, antikomunist nga Prizreni

8-Qerime Shote Galica, antikomuniste nga Drenica

9-Selam Musai antikomunist nga Tepelena

10-Rrapo Hekali antikomunist nga Mallakastra

11-Themistokli Gërmenji antikomunist nga Korça

12-Sali Butka, antikomunist nga Kolonja

13-Sado Koshena, antikomuniste nga Vlora

14-Zigur lelo, antikomunist nga Vlora

15-Kanan Maze, antikomunist nga Vlora

16-Spiro Bellkameni, antikomunist nga Korça

17-Luigj Gurakuqi, antikomunist nga Shkodra

18-Hibe Palikuqi antifashiste nga peshkopia

19-Çelo Sinani antifashist nga Gjirokastra

20-Nimete progonati, antifashiste nga tepelena

21-Shahin Toçi antifashist nga Burreli

22-Mujo Ulqinaku, antifashist nga Durrësi

23-Vasil Laçi antifashist nga Saranda

24-Ylbere Bylybashi antifashiste nga Libohova

25-Hajdar Beg Dushi, komunist dhe bej

26-Persefoni Kokëdhima antifashiste nga Himara

27-Pashko Vasa, antikomunist nga Shkodra

28-Baba Faja, antifashist nga martaneshi

29-Nik Pjetër Ndreka, patriot nga Kelemendi

30-Dila Pjetër Marku, patriote nga Zadrima

31-Prenda Tarazhi, patriote nga Mirdita

32-Shkurte Cara, patriote nga Mirdita

33-Babë Rexha, patriot nga Kruja

34-Babë Hasani, patriot nga Kuksi

35-Hekuran Zenuni, patriot nga Berati

36-Dyleman Çela, antikomunist nga Burreli

37-Çerçiz Topulli, antikomunist nga Gjirokastra

38-Mihal Grameno, antikomunist nga Korça

39-Idriz Seferi antikomunist nga Kosova

40-Mic Sokoli antikomunist nga Tropoja

   Dhe për ta mbyllur këtë tabllo të pjesshme: Gjergj kastrioti Skënderbeu , antikomunist u shpall zyrtarisht nga Qeveria komuniste Hero Kombëtar.

E treta: Qëndrimi dhe kriteret e përdorura për vlerësimin e historisë së kaluar

Një vëzhgim dhe analizë reale e qëndrimit të udhëheqjes komuniste shqiptare, ndaj historisë së lashtë, të mesme dhe të re të popullit shqiptar, nxjerr më mirë në pah nacionalizmin e kësaj udhëheqjeje të fshehur pas stalinizmit. Megjithse në pamjen e parë, ajo të krijon përshtypjen e një ortodoksie komuniste, ndaj historisë së vëndit të saj, nuk mban qëndrim klasor, por qëndrim kombëtar. Kriteri i vlerësimit të ngjarjeve apo figurave të ndryshme historike, nuk kanë qënë parimet ideologjike, por ndikimi i këtyre ngjarjeve apo personave në fitimin e lirisë dhe pavarsisë së vëndit. Një kalim në vlerësimin e ngjarjeve dhe figurave të ndryshme historike, e vërteton plotësisht këtë konkluzion. Le të mos harrojmë. Deri në vitet 1945, historia e Shqipërisë, tek shqiptarët më shumë ka ekzistuar në folklorin dhe eposin e saj, ndërsa historia e shkruar më shumë ka qënë në arkivat apo dokumentet e Parisit, Moskës, Londrës, Romës apo Vienës. Pas vitit 1945, filloi të shkruhej historia në mënyrë të organizuar tek shqiptarët dhe në vëndin, institutet, akademitë dhe nga shkencëtarët e tyre. Sot në Shqipëri, njerez të ndryshëm, mund të kenë , vrejtje,akuza, sugjerime për subjektivitet të pjesëve të ndryshme të kësaj historie, për qëndrimin që është mbajtur ndaj figurave te ndryshme historike.Kjo është normale, në asnjë vënd të botës, asnjë histori e shkruar nuk ka qënë dhë nuk është e përsosur. Ajo gjithmonë është rishkruar, plotësuar dhe konsoliduar. Këtij realiteti duhet t'i nënshtrohet dhe historia shqiptare.  Por kurrkush  sado pak ta njohë këtë histori, nuk mund të thotë se ajo ishte histori komuniste. Në të kundërtën, komunistët shqiptarë shkruan në tërësi një histori kombëtare. Ata që predikonin ideologjinë klasore, ndaj historisë së tyre në përgjithësi, aplikuan ideologjinë kombëtare. Ata për ngjarjet historike dhe figurat historike të së kaluarës së tyre, vunë si kriter: Cili ka qënë qëndrimi ndaj fateve të Shqipërisë dhe jo cili ka qënë qëndrimi ndaj ideologjisë komuniste.  Neritan Ceka, kryetar i partisë së Aleancës Demokratike e di shumë mirë se Shqipëria është një nga vëndet e rralla në botë që për 45-vjet ka bërë kërkime arkeologjike, aq shume sa të tjerët i kanë bërë për qindra vjet, duke i kushtuar një rëndësi të veçantë arkeologjisë dhe lashtësisë ilire të popullit shqiptar. Në funksion të kësaj ishte organizimi në fillim të viteve 70-të i Kuvëndit Kombëtar të studimeve ilire me pjesmarrjen jo vetëm të studiusve shqiptarë por dhe të huaj. Qëllimi dihej; të vertetohej dhe shkencërisht teza mbi lashtësinë e popullit shqiptar. Kushdo që i njeh parimet e komunizmit e di mirë se sa larg është një qëndrim i tillë nga internacionalizmi proletar. Mund të kenë dhe kanë sot njerëz të ndryshëm deri dhe shkencëtarë, vrejtje, sugjerime për gjuhën letrare shqipe, mund të sjellin ata faktë apo shëmbuj se me gjuhën letrare shqipe u dëmtua më shumë gegërishtja dhe fitoi më shumë fitoi toskërishtja. Por askush nuk mund të thotë se vetë sanksionimi i gjuhës letrare shqipe, ishte një veprim komunist. Në të kundërtën ai ishte nje ndër veprimet me kombëtare të udhëheqjes së kaluar shqiptare.


-vijon-

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Kujt t`i besojme me pare. pohimeve/mendimeve/qendrimeve jo te argumentuara apo Fakteve te dokumentuara?

Materiali eshte pak i gjat dhe mund te jete pak a shume i merzitshem per ta lexuar, por nese dikush deshiron te dije me shume lidhur me keto ngjarje e personalitete historike, eshte i pakte...

----------

